# The GranDaddy Of All Go Dawgs Threads Take 5!!!!!



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Pops won't ever find this one . . .


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pops won't ever find this one . . .



Yes he will! he's a nice old man!


----------



## riprap

Raley's in Mitchell. Went down to the old club and got my wood burning stove. I hope it's not the last time I have eaten there.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Raley's in Mitchell. Went down to the old club and got my wood burning stove. I hope it's not the last time I have eaten there.



Quack is a regular there and at Usry's


----------



## Hooked On Quack

riprap said:


> Raley's in Mitchell. Went down to the old club and got my wood burning stove. I hope it's not the last time I have eaten there.






Haven't been in quite some time, about 20 minutes from the house.


----------



## brownceluse

Quack I'm going down next month to do a little farm management. You need to come buy so I can fill up your cooler again......


----------



## riprap

There was a big Washington County fan there tonight with flags and magnets. I almost lost my dinner cause I thought it was a bama fan. I thought oh no not out here.


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> Yes he will! he's a nice old man!



Still petitioning for his bannage?


----------



## KyDawg

I like to have never found this. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Pulling for the falcons tonight, but it is hard to pull against fat Matt.


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Still petitioning for his bannage?



Ban him!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> Quack I'm going down next month to do a little farm management. You need to come buy so I can fill up your cooler again......






Just let me know and I'll bring you some duck breast !!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Ban him!



He cant, he dont got enough signatures.


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just let me know and I'll bring you some duck breast !!



Will do!


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Quack did your dog come home?


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> He cant, he dont got enough signatures.



muddy dont need signatures. matthew needs to go Charlie


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> muddy dont need signatures. matthew needs to go Charlie



I hate to see anybody get banned, maybe if the Bamers had thier own thread........... wait a minute they do, they just dont use it.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I hate to see anybody get banned, maybe if the Bamers had thier own thread........... wait a minute they do, they just dont use it.



Rules are rules Charlie. Matthew has been breaking them for years and then sends pm's about admins to other members talking bad about them.


----------



## KyDawg

Could not get in Olive Garden tonight, 45 minute wait. Had to come home and eat hominy and country ham. Go you hairy Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Rules are rules Charlie. Matthew has been breaking them for years and then sends pm's about admins to other members talking bad about them.



I wonder how many accounts he has.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Could not get in Olive Garden tonight, 45 minute wait. Had to come home and eat hominy and country ham. Go you hairy Dawgs.



You mean it wasn't worth the wait for a bunch of garlic and noodles.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> I wonder how many accounts he has.



I wonder who Matthew really is..............?


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> You mean it wasn't worth the wait for a bunch of garlic and noodles.



They have the best Itallion chicken livers I have ever had. Mmm Mmm good!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> You mean it wasn't worth the wait for a bunch of garlic and noodles.



It was a total madhouse out there tonight. I was trying to get one item and of course everyone was out. All the restaurants were full and not many people were in the Christmas spirit. I will try again early tomorrow.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> i wonder who matthew really is..............?



$%*#@a?


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> They have the best Itallion chicken livers I have ever had. Mmm Mmm good!



I love thier salad and thier vino.


----------



## KyDawg

Early to bed again tonight gotta bust ice out of water holes in the mornining so bossie can get a drink.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> I love thier salad and thier vino.



Me too.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> It was a total madhouse out there tonight. I was trying to get one item and of course everyone was out. All the restaurants were full and not many people were in the Christmas spirit. I will try again early tomorrow.



You mean they weren't blowing the horn as you arrived?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> Hey Quack did your dog come home?





No, but my wife did. 





HEY Matthew's gotta a lil sumpin under his name !!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> You mean they weren't blowing the horn as you arrived?



You dont forget anything do you.


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> No, but my wife did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY Matthew's gotta a lil sumpin under his name !!



ODell was asking about your dog.


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> No, but my wife did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY Matthew's gotta a lil sumpin under his name !!



Gots to be careful who you talk about around here.....


----------



## brownceluse

I see you lurking...


----------



## KyDawg

Merry Christmas to those down in the MON.


----------



## brownceluse

It looks like Matthew is on thin ice


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> It looks like Matthew is on thin ice



Just noticed that.


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Just noticed that.



He's lucky that he's just on thin ice.... he was lurking but never posted....


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Fixing to shut this mining operation down in a few hours!!


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fixing to shut this mining operation down in a few hours!!



Shut it down!


----------



## Jimmy Ray

brownceluse said:


> I wonder who Matthew really is..............?


----------



## brownceluse

Jimmy Ray are you kin to Billy Ray?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Jimmy Ray said:


>



Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Roll Tide on thin ice,,,,


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Jimmy Ray are you kin to Billy Ray?





brownceluse said:


>



Merry ChristmasTo You


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fixing to shut this mining operation down in a few hours!!



Do Yall shut her down Down for the Holidays Quack?


----------



## KyDawg

Good Sunday Morning from the North Bank of the Little Red River.


----------



## KyDawg

Kris Durham sure looked good last night for the Lions, With Stafford at QB Kris and that other reciever for Detroit made it tough on the Falcons defense.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs page 1 almost history...


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in The State.


----------



## Matthew6

Evening charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew what are you doing up at this hour?


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Go doggies from the MON !!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs to you Quack. You working late tonight?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in my checking account! it has taken a major hit the last few days!!!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in my checking account! it has taken a major hit the last few days!!!



I think I am okay I still have 9 checks left.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs to you Quack. You working late tonight?





7pm - 7am


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> 7pm - 7am



You need to contact your union rep. Thats to much working......


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> 7pm - 7am



Pulled a many of them in my day. The clock stops running about 12 Oclock.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I think I am okay I still have 9 checks left.



I got plenty of checks left to. I was just looking at it all wrong! Thanks Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I got plenty of checks left to. I was just looking at it all wrong! Thanks Charlie!



If you run out of checks, use the debit card. It works for Obama.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> I think I am okay I still have 9 checks left.





brownceluse said:


> I got plenty of checks left to. I was just looking at it all wrong! Thanks Charlie!









If that's the case, I'm knee grow RICH !!!


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> If that's the case, I'm knee grow RICH !!!


Son!


----------



## KyDawg

I wrote a check tonight at Dollar Store tonight and the girl ask me for an I.D. I showed her a picture of myself and she said yeah that is you and took my check.


----------



## brownceluse

I spent $200 at the grocery store! not only do I ahve to buy people I dont like presents I got to feed them too!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I spent $200 at the grocery store! not only do I ahve to buy people I dont like presents I got to feed them too!



In Laws have to eat to.


----------



## fairhopebama

You boys may want to contact a Bama player near you..I hear they have plenty of money...... Roll Tide from the Bama gulf coast, home of the best seafood in the country. Ky, even the soft shell crabs are plentiful here.


----------



## KyDawg

fairhope said:


> You boys may want to contact a Bama player near you..I hear they have plenty of money...... Roll Tide from the Bama gulf coast, home of the best seafood in the country. Ky, even the soft shell crabs are plentiful here.



Why would you bring up soft shell crabs when you know good and well that I cant get any. Muddy if you are around would you please ban this Bamer.


----------



## brownceluse

fairhope said:


> You boys may want to contact a Bama player near you..I hear they have plenty of money...... Roll Tide from the Bama gulf coast, home of the best seafood in the country. Ky, even the soft shell crabs are plentiful here.


Livivng the dream! Go Dawgs!


----------



## fairhopebama

KyDawg said:


> Why would you bring up soft shell crabs when you know good and well that I cant get any. Muddy if you are around would you please ban this Bamer.



If I could, I would overnight some to you. But with the Christmas delivery schedule that might not be possible


----------



## KyDawg

fairhope said:


> If I could, I would overnight some to you. But with the Christmas delivery schedule that might not be possible



Yeah they would be peelers before they got here.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Blythe Ga.


----------



## Old Winchesters

*Dawgs*

Go dawgs toast those cornholers...


----------



## KyDawg

Old Winchesters said:


> Go dawgs toast those cornholers...



Hey Winchester did you ever know any of the Burdettes in Conyers.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Rockdale county


----------



## Muddyfoots

fairhope said:


> You boys may want to contact a Bama player near you..I hear they have plenty of money...... Roll Tide from the Bama gulf coast, home of the best seafood in the country. Ky, even the soft shell crabs are plentiful here.



Don't get put on the "Matthew list"...


----------



## Old Winchesters

*Dawgs*



KyDawg said:


> Hey Winchester did you ever know any of the Burdettes in Conyers.



Don't know em but I wasn't raised here...


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Don't get put on the "Matthew list"...



Maybe we should put together a bamer wish list..... I'll start with just a few names. matthew, 00 Beau, Ripper, marlin, fairhope, Dudley [davey mills], Browning7wsm, Miguel, just to anme a few.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Bama Banning Bonanza.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Well, I'm headed  to bed. Probably won't be around too much tomorrow.

I wish each of you and yours a Merry Christmas. May each of you be blessed.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Well, I'm headed  to bed. Probably won't be around too much tomorrow.
> 
> I wish each of you and yours a Merry Christmas. May each of you be blessed.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



You to Muddy!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Merry Cristmas Muddy, I have been good this year, so please throw the petition away.


----------



## fairhopebama

Muddyfoots said:


> Well, I'm headed  to bed. Probably won't be around too much tomorrow.
> 
> I wish each of you and yours a Merry Christmas. May each of you be blessed.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Back at cha. Merry Christmas and Roll Tide into the new year.


----------



## Matthew6

Muddyfoots said:


> Don't get put on the "Matthew list"...


----------



## Matthew6

Y'all have a merry Christmas. Happy Birthday to me and Roll tide to all of you.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs I hope all bamers get banned!


----------



## Jimmy Ray

brownceluse said:


> Jimmy Ray are you kin to Billy Ray?



Billy Ray is my cousin.


----------



## Jimmy Ray

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs I hope all bamers get banned!



They don't like you much.


----------



## 00Beau

Well if Uga can`t win a real NC, We might as well award Brownie with the NC of GON Threads!!!  Merry Christmas Brownie you got  a NC.


----------



## brownceluse

00Beau said:


> Well if Uga can`t win a real NC, We might as well award Brownie with the NC of GON Threads!!!  Merry Christmas Brownie you got  a NC.



We got close until y'all cheated and now we won't get one!


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS!!!!!!! Stuck at work and wishing i was hunting!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3

Just wanted to stop by and wish all you Dawg fans a very Merry Christmas!  
And i hope ya'll crush Nebraska!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

A Christmas Eve Go Dawgs from the commonwealth.


----------



## John Cooper

How is the cattle empire this morning Charlie??      Go DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## riprap

Matthew and the bamers, except rh, should be recieving coal and hickry switches in their stockings in the morning.


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> How is the cattle empire this morning Charlie??      Go DAWGS!!!!!



The cows are fat and content headed into a rough winter. How is the new home John?


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Matthew and the bamers, except rh, should be recieving coal and hickry switches in their stockings in the morning.



Rip I am sorry about your Christmas present, but I looked high and low for some smoked chicken livers to send you, but just could not find any.


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> The cows are fat and content headed into a rough winter. How is the new home John?




We really love it...... can't get used to the heat pump after burning wood for so long...... lol......


----------



## brownceluse

rhbama3 said:


> Just wanted to stop by and wish all you Dawg fans a very Merry Christmas!
> And i hope ya'll crush Nebraska!!!!!


thanks eh and merry Christmas to you and your as well!


----------



## 00Beau

brownceluse said:


> We got close until y'all cheated and now we won't get one!



LOL, Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## brownceluse

00Beau said:


> LOL, Merry Christmas!!!



Y'all too'


----------



## Matthew6

Hey Muddy, 
Merry Christmas to you and the rest of the mutt nation.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. All I need now is my house full of children and Grandchildren.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs and Merry CHRISTmas!


----------



## KyDawg

Merry Christmas Jeff. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Merry Christmas Jeff. Go Dawgs.



You to Charlie! I hope your house is loud and proud with all your family!


----------



## fairhopebama

Merry Christmas brown and KY. Just for you two go Dwags.


----------



## KyDawg

Merry Crhistmas Fairhope. I need seafood.


----------



## KyDawg

I hope Santa Claus brings me a new Avatar.


----------



## KyDawg

Merry Christmas to all you Dawgs. And some of you Bamers.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs I'm asking Santa for a nc next year!


----------



## fairhopebama

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs I'm asking Santa for a nc next year!



Probably tired of seeing it on all you Dwags lists. You may want to be a bit more realistic or just jump on the Bama wagon.


----------



## brownceluse

fairhope said:


> Probably tired of seeing it on all you Dwags lists. You may want to be a bit more realistic or just jump on the Bama wagon.



You must have eaten to many candy canes. Go Dawgs!


----------



## fairhopebama

Nah, I have 6 kids. Me trying to get a candy cane would be like watching a flock of sea gulls fighting over a dead croaker.


----------



## brownceluse

Good morning! Merry Christmas! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

My little girl still asleep. I'm going to start opening her presents, Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

This Christmas would be better with more NC's.


----------



## riprap

It would not be foggy and raining on Christmas if I was an Alabama fan.


----------



## riprap

My wife may leave me cause I'm not an Alabama fan. She reads this forum and thinks I have settled for mediocrity.


----------



## KyDawg

fairhope said:


> Nah, I have 6 kids. Me trying to get a candy cane would be like watching a flock of sea gulls fighting over a dead croaker.



I dont even know why a seagull would fight over a croaker.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> My wife may leave me cause I'm not an Alabama fan. She reads this forum and thinks I have settled for mediocrity.



Dont let your wife read the forum.


----------



## Matthew6

Merry Christmas Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

Merry Christmas Matthew.


----------



## KyDawg

Merry Christmas in Bethlehem.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Dont let your wife read the forum.



Look behind you before casting.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Look behind you before casting.



I give.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Merry Christmas to my sports forum bro's !!!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I give.



I put together too many toys and are going to rewrap some for birthday and next Christmas. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

The first thing I do with them toys is throw the directions away. Maybe that is why the electric train looks like a sky scrapper.


----------



## riprap

The biggest waste of time was the bike. She can't even reach the pedals.


----------



## KyDawg

I got my two month old Grandaughter a pink fishing rod and reel. No Rooster tail though.


----------



## John Cooper

Merry Christmas Dawg fans..... hope everyone is blessed!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Merry Christmas John. Hope you first in the new house will be one to remember.


----------



## brownceluse

Merry Christmas we have one more stop and Christmas 2012 will be over. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Adairville Ky. is full of them tonight.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs with ugly Avatars.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs with ugly Avatars.



NEVER make a bet where cheaters are involved.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> NEVER make a bet where cheaters are involved.



I learned my lesson. When the NCAA vacates thier NC will they have to wear our avatars?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I learned my lesson. When the NCAA vacates thier NC will they have to wear our avatars?



Just got done watching the ESPN special about the fall of Miami. It's like every program that has a run like their having ends with the NCAA stepping in. Going to happen to them AGAIN.


----------



## John Cooper

Good morning Dawg fans..... hope everyone was blessed with a wonderful Christmas!!!!! Now looking forward to a happy New Year!!!!!!! 

Go DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a snowy day in Kentucky.


----------



## Matthew6

Wish it would snow here.


----------



## fairhopebama

We had tornado's all around us last night. nothing worse than having the flu on Christmas day and tornado's all around you. This flu is hanging on with all it has and I have to say it is getting the best of me right now. If I were keeping soe sort of a score, I would say it is up about 32-28 right now. RTR


----------



## fairhopebama

Big John Jenkins to miss the Bowl game due to academics.


----------



## riprap

fairhope said:


> Big John Jenkins to miss the Bowl game due to academics.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs from the bay of the Holy Spirit!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Sure is quite around here tonight.


----------



## fairhopebama

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs from the bay of the Holy Spirit!



What are you talking about. Are you in Mobile?


----------



## Old Winchesters

"Go Dawgs"


----------



## brownceluse

fairhope said:


> What are you talking about. Are you in Mobile?



No but I wish I was! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> No but I wish I was! Go Dawgs!



No you don't.


----------



## brownceluse

Good morning and Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs around the Southland.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs for home depot running a special on those plastic totes. I've got do to something with all these toys.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs for home depot running a special on those plastic totes. I've got do to something with all these toys.



I got to burn about 5 barrells of boxes and wrapping paper and other assorted left over trash. Odell is eating good though.


----------



## fairhopebama

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs for home depot running a special on those plastic totes. I've got do to something with all these toys.



Wife cleaned out the attic the other day and somehow we ended up with about 20 empty plastic totes and 40 tote tops. Go figure.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Bout got this house back to normal after Christmas.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Someone please explain to me what this thread is all about??


 here in the MON . . .


----------



## Bitteroot

Hooked On Quack said:


> Someone please explain to me what this thread is all about??
> 
> 
> here in the MON . . .




We'd have to kill ya if we tell ya.....

Kinda like the "He Man Woman Haters Club".....

I'm Spanky....Browncel is Alphalpha....

Matthew is Spot....


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Bitteroot said:


> We'd have to kill ya if we tell ya.....
> 
> Kinda like the "He Man Woman Haters Club".....
> 
> I'm Spanky....Browncel is Alphalpha....
> 
> Matthew is Spot....






Guess that makes me Darlene . . .


----------



## KyDawg

Darlene in the MON


----------



## riprap

KyDawg wants to be buckwheat.


----------



## KyDawg

Odell will fit perfectly for the dog with a patch.


----------



## Matthew6

A fine afternoon roll tide and go dawgs to the gentleman from Kentucky.


----------



## riprap

Hooked On Quack said:


> Someone please explain to me what this thread is all about??
> 
> 
> here in the MON . . .



It's a thread that is not too official so the bama fans can keep it rolling all year long.


----------



## KyDawg

Dang Matthew you got more lives that a cat.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Dang Matthew you got more lives that a cat.



Didn't even need chicken livers to bring him in.


----------



## KyDawg

I wish I could change my Avy every once in a while.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Austell Ga.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> I wish I could change my Avy every once in a while.



I just hope you don't end up with an Irish one.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Austell Ga.



Some people like to move around and change locations.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Some people like to move around and change locations.



Going to Bowling Green tonight, for the last Christmas get together of the year, at my Sisters.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Going to Bowling Green tonight, for the last Christmas get together of the year, at my Sisters.



Is that where Earl Anthony is from?


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Is that where Earl Anthony is from?



No he is from Washington state. Bowling Green is now the residence of Coach Petrino.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> No he is from Washington state. Bowling Green is now the residence of Coach Petrino.



Yall taking the Harley?


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Yall taking the Harley?



Yep thats the one.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs to all the sleeping Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

You up late Jeff. I got the 3 year old and the two month old with me tonight. I dont think mamma is gonna get much sleep. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Yep, I'm still up. I'm glad momma will let you sleep. Maybe the baby will let both of y'all get some sleep.


----------



## KyDawg

Good night and go Dawgs. I am going to cook Rip some good chicken livers one day and convert him.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Good night and go Dawgs. I am going to cook Rip some good chicken livers one day and convert him.



Have a good one Charlie, and Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs. Got a two year old that sleeps well. I got another that will be here hopefully next week. Hope he sleeps as good as his sister.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Go doggies in Buffalo China mines !!!  Come on 7am !!


----------



## Bitteroot

Go Dawgs in da valley.


----------



## Matthew6

Happy roll tide Saturday and happy new year to all.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on working Sat!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down on Lake Seminole. Wish I was down there.


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs on Kentucky Lake. We need more lakes with grass.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs on Kentucky Lake. We need more lakes with grass.



The grass is trying to come back over there. Not like it was a few years ago though.


----------



## Matthew6

Morning Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

Morning 6


----------



## riprap

Matthew6 said:


> Morning Charlie.



Awwwww.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs watching it snow.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Awwwww.


----------



## riprap

The bammers keep posting in our thread, but keep bumping their OFFICIAL one. They don't play well with others. Go Dawgs!


----------



## fairhopebama

riprap said:


> The bammers keep posting in our thread, but keep bumping their OFFICIAL one. They don't play well with others. Go Dawgs!



Not that many of you Dwags have experienced it but I am sure you have heard the old saying, "it is lonely at the top", we are just trying to let you experience it vicariously thru us Bammers.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> The bammers keep posting in our thread, but keep bumping their OFFICIAL one. They don't play well with others. Go Dawgs!



Thier official one is officialy weak weak weak.


----------



## riprap

Penn St 112-Alabama 29. What a blowout.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Penn St 112-Alabama 29. What a blowout.



Go Irish! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

riprap said:


> Penn St 112-Alabama 29. What a blowout.





brownceluse said:


> Go Irish! Go Dawgs!



They got a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Pickens county!


----------



## KyDawg

We will not miss Rodney, he was a good recruiter, but I believe we will get a big upgrade on our Defensive line.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Redan ga.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> We will not miss Rodney, he was a good recruiter, but I believe we will get a big upgrade on our Defensive line.



Agree as well. The man could recruit, but it was clear that Richt changed the direction of recruiting two years ago. We will be fine recruiting. Bobo hate him or not is the best recruiter on the team. Grantham does ok too. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in the Capitol one Bowl, formerly the Citrus Bowl and before that the Tangerine Bowl. Jan 1 of 2013 will be exactly 20 years since Garrison Hearst was the MVP in this game in a 21 to 14 win Against the mighty Buckeyes of Ohio State.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs in the Capitol one Bowl, formerly the Citrus Bowl and before that the Tangerine Bowl. Jan 1 of 2013 will be exactly 20 years since Garrison Hearst was the MVP in this game in a 21 to 14 win Against the mighty Buckeyes of Ohio State.



I remember that well. Painful loses to Tenn. and Fla. that year.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I remember that well. Painful loses to Tenn. and Fla. that year.



Yeah I try to forget those losses.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Apalachee Ga! Been cold over here today!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down at Rock Eagle. I used to go to 4H camp down there every summer.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs up at devils elbow. Had a many good times up there on a hot summer day. lost a good friend up there on a 4 wheeler. Beer and ATV's dont mix! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a cool Sunday morning in Kentucky.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs headed back to the malls, so thier wives can swap the clothes that did not fit. I thought XXL would fit anybody.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs headed back to the malls, so thier wives can swap the clothes that did not fit. I thought XXL would fit anybody.



I wen to sears yesterday and said let's go to the food court and grab a bite to eat. Shook my head and went to the car. Go during the week.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Here you go Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg

Man that is some fine looking Bacon right there.


----------



## KyDawg

Wore my new Dawgs Jacket to the Opry mills today and got alot of Go Dawgs. Some of them were from the Tar Heels in town for the Music City Bowl.


----------



## riprap

Most people at the malls around here have the reversable Alabama/Auburn jackets.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Most people at the malls around here have the reversable Alabama/Auburn jackets.



Them Alabama boys over in Birmingham dont like you wearing your Dawgs Jacket in thier sports Bars.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Them Alabama boys over in Birmingham dont like you wearing your Dawgs Jacket in thier sports Bars.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


>



They learn the hard way to put up with it though.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew you are very quite tonight. Notre Dame got you nervous?


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Matthew you are very quite tonight. Notre Dame got you nervous?


 Oh no it's bama they cant lose.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Oh no it's bama they cant lose.... Go Dawgs!



SHHHHH! They don't talk til after the game. I knew we would win.......or I knew Notre Dame was good......you know class stuff.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Matthew you are very quite tonight. Notre Dame got you nervous?


Happy Roll Tide Monday to all. 1 week til the Irish beatdown.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Falcon/Bucs score ???


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Falcon/Bucs score ???



Not sure but the Falcons lost. Go Dawgs in the mon!


----------



## riprap

Hooked On Quack said:


> Falcon/Bucs score ???



I think 22/17 bucs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in the MON


----------



## riprap

Lot's of NFL coaches out of jobs. Some non interested people going to be getting some calls. Go Dawgs. Hope someone is interested in Richt and Murray.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Lot's of NFL coaches out of jobs. Some non interested people going to be getting some calls. Go Dawgs. Hope someone is interested in Richt and Murray.



Are you saying a package deal?


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Are you saying a package deal?



Richt would make a good GM maybe Bobo HC and Murray hold clipboard.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Happy new Years you Hairy Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

I bet Rip is in Downtown Atlanta getting ready for the peach drop.


----------



## Matthew6

Happy new year to you stankin mutts. Roll tide.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in 2013!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I bet Rip is in Downtown Atlanta getting ready for the peach drop.



I'm holding it down. Bring on some rain. I got the 5th wheel parked in the middle of peachtree with the slide out. I hope nobody gets my generator. You think they'll let me run a cord in the Hard Rock Cafe. Got my sewage going down the storm drain.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Congrats to all the tech fans on their bowl win!


----------



## riprap

I'm ready to go over the fiscal cliff. Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap

I think people are shooting off more than fireworks around here. I'm gonna get the Q beam out and get in on the action.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I'm holding it down. Bring on some rain. I got the 5th wheel parked in the middle of peachtree with the slide out. I hope nobody gets my generator. You think they'll let me run a cord in the Hard Rock Cafe. Got my sewage going down the storm drain.



 You Go "Down Town"  Rip


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> You Go "Down Town"  Rip



Now I know what Dick Clark felt like all those years.


----------



## brownceluse

Happy new year boys from Rabun county! Gonna eat my collards and peas at the Dillard house. Then tube down the mountain if the weather holds! Hope 2013 is a good one for everyone including Matthew!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Happy new year boys from Rabun county! Gonna eat my collards and peas at the Dillard house. Then tube down the mountain if the weather holds! Hope 2013 is a good one for everyone including Matthew!



Happy new year mutt.


----------



## westcobbdog

Hunker down Dogs, we need this game today very badly! Hope we play po'd for our loss vs bama. Have a hunch Gurley and Marshall both go over 100 yds today and we stomp the huskers!


----------



## KyDawg

Happy New Year Dawgs. Now let go whoop dem corn shuckers.


----------



## brownceluse

westcobbdog said:


> Hunker down Dogs, we need this game today very badly! Hope we play po'd for our loss vs bama. Have a hunch Gurley and Marshall both go over 100 yds today and we stomp the huskers!


thats right! Go Dawgs! Come on d please stop the run in 2013!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Happy new year boys from Rabun county! Gonna eat my collards and peas at the Dillard house. Then tube down the mountain if the weather holds! Hope 2013 is a good one for everyone including Matthew!



Aint it a little cool for tubing Jeff.


----------



## riprap

The real games are always played on New Years Day!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Aint it a little cool for tubing Jeff.


It sure was wet! Snow (fake) tubing... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches

I SAY IT'S GREAT TO BE A GEORGIA BULLDOG! 

That was a great win over Nebraska!

GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Yes sir! great win for the whole bulldawg nation! 12 wins in something special! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go back to the cornfields Huskers. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

I'm going to Nebraska for 10 days this Nov. I'll make sure to sport the G everywhere I go! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I believe 3 of our first 4 games next year include Clemson, LSU and the Chickens.


----------



## KyDawg

I watched a lot of bowl games this year, but I must have missed Tennessee's bowl. Did they win?


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> I believe 3 of our first 4 games next year include Clemson, LSU and the Chickens.



It's going to be tough no doubt. This year was the best chance we have had in a while and knew that going in. I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## brownceluse

Could get ugly fast next year. Go Dawgs either way!


----------



## KyDawg

We will have plenty of offensive players next year, how they play is yet to be dtermined. My hope is that the defense will play more as a unit vs having a lot of individuals playing for for draft status.


----------



## brownceluse

We need geathers to stay bad! He probably wont but it would be huge. We have talent, but there will be growing pains. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> I watched a lot of bowl games this year, but I must have missed Tennessee's bowl. Did they win?


No they lost Charlie.


----------



## brownceluse

I didnt see Auburn yet  either. What time does their bowl game come on?


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> I didnt see Auburn yet  either. What time does their bowl game come on?



Next month on ESPN classic.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Matthew6 said:


> No they lost Charlie.



A new year, and you are still here?

I promise to do a better job this year.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Rip did they strip all the copper out of your camper down town last night while you were watching the peach drop?


----------



## Matthew6

Muddyfoots said:


> A new year, and you are still here?
> 
> I promise to do a better job this year.



Happy  New  Year  Cenagoso pies (muddy foots in Spanish)


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew, you know you are on thin ice you should not mess tease Big Foot or Muddyfoots.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Matthew6 said:


> Happy  New  Year  Cenagoso pies (muddy foots in Spanish)



I ain't sure that's what that means, but I'll give ya a break.

Hope y'all beat the snot out of ND.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Matthew, you know you are on thin ice you should not mess tease Big Foot or Muddyfoots.



Bigfoots is a cousin off Nic's side of the family.


----------



## KyDawg

Good night Dawgs, hope all of you have a prosperous new year. Yeah you too Matthew. I still dont think you will make it to Groundhog Day though.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Back to the grind!


----------



## KyDawg

Lunch time Go Dawgs from Ky.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, this Elephant wont be around much longer.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, this Elephant wont be around much longer.



You should keep it Charlie. Looks good on you.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Matthew6 said:


> You should keep it Charlie. Looks good on you.


----------



## KyDawg

Went to KFC tinight and got the liver dinner. Yummy yummy.


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


>



Ban him! Make him your first of the year!


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew I am coming that way next month and I can find You.


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> Ban him! Make him your first of the year!



Yeah, I need to add another scalp to the trophy case.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Matthew I am coming that way next month and I can find You.



Are you going by Talking Rock?


----------



## Matthew6

Muddyfoots said:


> Yeah, I need to add another scalp to the trophy case.



Ouch


----------



## Muddyfoots

Matthew6 said:


> Are you going by Talking Rock?



You talk to a rock?


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Are you going by Talking Rock?



I think I will go by Talking English.


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Yeah, I need to add another scalp to the trophy case.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Are you going by Talking Rock?



No I am headed way South. Colquitt County the Capital of Gods's country.


----------



## Matthew6

If you ever come up this way i will ride you out there. Beautiful country. Carter's lake is my favorite place to fish.  Huge spots. Y'all have a good night. I got a Work schedule like quack does. 7 in a row.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, hope my Spanish speaking fence repair technicians show up tommorow.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, hope my Spanish speaking fence repair technicians show up tommorow.



Keep the beer cold and they will show.


----------



## KyDawg

I theenk i geeve dem to mucho today.


----------



## brownceluse

Mucho cervases, my freend. July to me julyer.....Had one tell me that after I got the last beer out of the ccooler when he asked if I got it.....


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Another long day ahead!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a cold morning just north of the Tennessee line.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs 12 wins aint bad, but I would have rather had a couple of more.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs 12 wins aint bad, but I would have rather had a couple of more.



Go Dawgs for mediocre fans.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Hooo Hummmmmmmmm , go doggies . . .


----------



## KyDawg

Quack live in the MON.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Happy Roll Tide Friday to all the mutt nation. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Down in TyTy Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg

A Friday afternoon Go Dawgs. College football season is almost over, and thank the stars, so is this stupid looking Elephant thing.


----------



## fairhopebama

Roll tide Charlie. Just enjoyed a really good grilled shrimp wrap.


----------



## Matthew6

fairhope said:


> Roll tide Charlie. Just enjoyed a really good grilled shrimp wrap.



I'm hungry


----------



## KyDawg

fairhope said:


> Roll tide Charlie. Just enjoyed a really good grilled shrimp wrap.



Yeah, and I had to eat what they pass off as seafood at Red Lobster.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> I'm hungry



Fry some Chicken livers up 6.


----------



## Matthew6

I opted for a steak Charlie. Dropped by longhorn and had a ribeye. Yum.


----------



## rex upshaw

Dawgs hired miss state's DL coach, Chris Wilson.


----------



## rex upshaw

http://m.espn.go.com/general/blogs/blogpost?blogname=collegesgeorgia&id=14955


----------



## brownceluse

rex upshaw said:


> Dawgs hired miss state's DL coach, Chris Wilson.





rex upshaw said:


> http://m.espn.go.com/general/blogs/blogpost?blogname=collegesgeorgia&id=14955



Good deal. Glad the position got filled. Now they can focus on recruiting! Go Dawgs!


----------



## rex upshaw

Confirmed- 13 early enrollee's.


----------



## brownceluse

Got the magic # of 10! Would like to see Tunsil and Adams come aboard. Dont think I want Foster and Kamara would be good to have but not sure.


----------



## rex upshaw

brownceluse said:


> Got the magic # of 10! Would like to see Tunsil and Adams come aboard. Dont think I want Foster and Kamara would be good to have but not sure.



I feel better about Tunsil, than Adams.  I'd take foster and let him battle it out for playing time as a freshman and rs Kamara.


----------



## rex upshaw

And I think we need to be looking at another cb, as wiggins is worried that he is too small to play in our defensive backfield and could choose to go to SC.


----------



## rex upshaw

Another spot just opened up.  Naim Mustafaa is enrolling early at okie st., wasn't able to enroll early in athens.


----------



## KyDawg

rex upshaw said:


> I feel better about Tunsil, than Adams.  I'd take foster and let him battle it out for playing time as a freshman and rs Kamara.



Got a feeling Kamara is not wanting to go anywhere that he will have to RS.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Hahira Ga. Watch out for rh he is down there some where.


----------



## brownceluse

rex upshaw said:


> Another spot just opened up.  Naim Mustafaa is enrolling early at okie st., wasn't able to enroll early in athens.



Wow didnt his dad play at GT? He must have got his mommas genes......


----------



## Hooked On Quack

One more hour and I'm leaving the MON and heading to the MON . . .


----------



## KyDawg

You could have just stayed in the MON.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Ate at Calhouns tonight and bad as I hate to say it thier ribs are not as good as Dreamlands.


----------



## KyDawg

Who put the Dawg up? To quite around here. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs Charlie!



Didn't mean to wake you up.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Didn't mean to wake you up.



Dont worry about it I needed to get up anyway


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Dont worry about it I needed to get up anyway



Well I am getting ready to go to bed. Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem Ga. and in the MON.


----------



## Hooked On Quack




----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Roll Tide.


----------



## fairhopebama

KyDawg said:


> Who put the Dawg up? To quite around here. Go Dawgs.



Did anyone ever let the Dawgs out? Wuff wuff.....


----------



## KyDawg

fairhope said:


> Did anyone ever let the Dawgs out? Wuff wuff.....[/QUOTE
> 
> I am pretty sure I let them out last week, but with my memory I could have forgotten.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs and Go Dame!


----------



## Silver Britches

GO DAWGS! from south Georgia

Time is nearing for me to change my avatar. However, I'm certainly not tired of looking at her, I mean, I could keep it and just photoshop that beautiful 'G' on her at. 

GO DAWGS! in 2013


----------



## Matthew6

fairhope said:


> Did anyone ever let the Dawgs out? Wuff wuff.....



They are all penned up over at sabans place.


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs and Go Dame!


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


>


Sorry yall stole a NC from us! hope they hang a 100 on yall!!


----------



## KyDawg

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS! from south Georgia
> 
> Time is nearing for me to change my avatar. However, I'm certainly not tired of looking at her, I mean, I could keep it and just photoshop that beautiful 'G' on her at.
> 
> GO DAWGS! in 2013



How do you thinkh they got they got the A's on her? You dont think there is any thing that looks like that living in Bamer do you?


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> How do you thinkh they got they got the A's on her? You dont think there is any thing that looks like that living in Bamer do you?


If there is they moved from Ga! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Wonder who we will play in the SECCG this year.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. Wonder who we will play in the SECCG this year.



UGA and Bama repeat!


----------



## KyDawg

I beleive it will be Texas A&M. I am looking forward to see how our defense will handle Johnny Football.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78

Well looks like we get another year of Murray behind center. Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I beleive it will be Texas A&M. I am looking forward to see how our defense will handle Johnny Football.



I'm not!


----------



## brownceluse

Georgiadawgs78 said:


> Well looks like we get another year of Murray behind center. Go Dawgs!!!



That's good news! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Georgiadawgs78 said:


> Well looks like we get another year of Murray behind center. Go Dawgs!!!



He will establish some records that will last a long time if he stays healthy.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> He will establish some records that will last a long time if he stays healthy.



Yep gives Ramsey red shirt time, and makes the position healthier for the next 4 years!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, the third time in a row will be a charm in the SECCG.


----------



## KyDawg

If AM is staying another year I believe I will hang around also, just to see how it works out.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs about to hit another 60 hour work week!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a beautiful Monday from Petrino country.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

PM returned Ky !!!


Roll Tide, whup dem gold domers !!!


----------



## riprap

Murray better put up some big numbers cause this guy is going to break all of 'em. 

He'll probably just be good at throwing a fishing rod like his dad.


----------



## KyDawg

Congratulations Rip. That is a fine looking young man you have there. I hope everybody is doing fine.


----------



## rex upshaw

riprap said:


> Murray better put up some big numbers cause this guy is going to break all of 'em.
> 
> He'll probably just be good at throwing a fishing rod like his dad.



Nice riprap, congrats.


----------



## rex upshaw

Nothing confirmed, but I heard that Geathers missed the team meeting yesterday (i believe) which probably means that he is going pro.


----------



## KyDawg

rex upshaw said:


> Nothing confirmed, but I heard that Geathers missed the team meeting yesterday (i believe) which probably means that he is going pro.



This would not surprise me. I was hoping he would return but never really expected it.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Murray better put up some big numbers cause this guy is going to break all of 'em.
> 
> He'll probably just be good at throwing a fishing rod like his dad.



Congrats rip! Fine looking youngun!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

rex upshaw said:


> Nothing confirmed, but I heard that Geathers missed the team meeting yesterday (i believe) which probably means that he is going pro.



Man that hurts but was expected,,,, Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide to all.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs to all tonight!!!


----------



## riprap

1/2 the tide fanbase going to be upset with only rabbit ears if they plan on watching the game. Going to have to live through Eli.


----------



## brownceluse

Here we go Gold domers against the mobil homers!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> 1/2 the tide fanbase going to be upset with only rabbit ears if they plan on watching the game. Going to have to live through Eli.



They will listen to Eli on thier truck radios.


----------



## KyDawg

We should be in this game. The SEC is going to be mad that they cheated us out of it.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> They will listen to Eli on thier truck radios.



Maybe somebody will key it up on their indoor CB so they can hear the tellervision call..


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Maybe somebody will key it up on their indoor CB so they can hear the tellervision call..


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


>



What's funny?

I was being sympathetic.


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> What's funny?
> 
> I was being sympathetic.



 tellervision......  Go Dawgs in Miami tonight!


----------



## KyDawg

That Elephant in my AVY is starting to fade. Send a good new one Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Maybe somebody will key it up on their indoor CB so they can hear the tellervision call..



That's funny Muddy I just got it.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> That Elephant in my AVY is starting to fade. Send a good new one Jeff.



Pretty sure we can change them now. This game is definitly over!!! I'm gonna go ahead and make the change! Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

Brent Musberger wants AJ's girlfriend.

 I can't wait to read the books the bamers are going to write on here about how they knew exactly how this game was going to go.


----------



## brownceluse

Went with Gurley the next Heisman winner! go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

See what I mean when I say this was the year. We could have made it look like the Hawaii game with these chumps.


----------



## KyDawg

Went with Uga 1 for a while.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Went with Uga 1 for a while.



I like it! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I think UK vs Notre Dame might have been a better match-up.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I think UK vs Notre Dame might have been a better match-up.



It's a paiful game to watch. I think Ga southern gave Bama more of a game.


----------



## Matthew6

Uga could have easily won this game if.......they had played in it. Bama Uga was nc game.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Uga could have easily won this game if.......they had played in it. Bama Uga was nc game.



Go Dawgs you silly Bammer!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Good night and Go Dawgs! Cant wait until next year!


----------



## Bitteroot

Roll Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs!



Nice classic avatar Charlie. I miss the elephant. 
Roll Tide.


----------



## riprap

The cheating has to stop.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Go Dawgs at Ft. Benning.

Y'all are playing with some heavy stuff tonite. Shaking the windows here.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs at Ft. Campmbell. I think they had every helicopter based there in the air today.


----------



## riprap

We hunt North of Columbus. I always tell the guys I was using the cannon this morning. Go Dawgs at Ft. Benning.


----------



## Muddyfoots

riprap said:


> We hunt North of Columbus. I always tell the guys I was using the cannon this morning. Go Dawgs at Ft. Benning.



I'm 60 miles E/ SE of Ft. Benning.

Pretty good stuff being fired tonight.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on all the military bases!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs with a new D-line coach. I wish him the best. His record as a DC was not the best, but we did not hire him as a DC, we hired him as a D-line coach.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs with a new D-line coach. I wish him the best. His record as a DC was not the best, but we did not hire him as a DC, we hired him as a D-line coach.



I think its a good hire! The guy can recruit!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs that are getting fresh cracklings tommorrow.


----------



## Bitteroot

I is a go Dawg ........


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a rainy morning up north. I cant get nothing done in this weather.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, I now have more mud on my feet than Muddyfoots. It quit raining long enough for me to load cows and get covered with mud.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Hawkinsville Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, I now have more mud on my feet than Muddyfoots. It quit raining long enough for me to load cows and get covered with mud.



My feets is clean.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> My feets is clean.



We start calling you Cleanfoots.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> We start calling you Cleanfoots.



Not catchy enuff.


----------



## Matthew6

Muddyfoots said:


> Not catchy enuff.



What about nassyfoots


----------



## Muddyfoots

Matthew6 said:


> What about nassyfoots



Too dirty.

"Banned" for you?

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Go dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse

Ted Roof! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs I hear the NCAA is looking at Bama about some serious recruiting violations. Stay tuned!


----------



## fairhopebama

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs I hear the NCAA is looking at Bama about some serious recruiting violations. Stay tuned!



I guess if out recruiting every one in the nation is a violation, I guess they have a case. Yawn....btw, fire CMR.


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs I hear the NCAA is looking at Bama about some serious recruiting violations. Stay tuned!



Stop spreading rumors and enjoy your national champs. Roll tide.


----------



## brownceluse

Just trying to see how many bamers liked reading Go Dawgs! Did hear that clowney is under investigation...


----------



## riprap

Go bamers for taking care of their kiiids.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. I think UGA was the best team in the nation at the end of the year.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. I think UGA was the best team in the nation at the end of the year.



At what?


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> At what?



At winning the Capital One Bowl.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. I think UGA was the best team in the nation at the end of the year.



Yep, they didn't give us a second chance.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Yep, they didn't give us a second chance.



You have to live in a State west of you to get two chances.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> You have to live in a State west of you to get two chances.



Be careful you'll hurt matthew's feelings......


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Be careful you'll hurt matthew's feelings......



I thought Muddy banned him.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> I thought Muddy banned him.



It's under appeal.

Waiting for Old Sparky to be fired back up.


----------



## brownceluse

Maybe it's time to change thin ice to  banned under appeal........


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> Maybe it's time to change thin ice to  banned under appeal........



Or "Strapped"....


----------



## KyDawg

Problem is, if Matthew got banned 3 more would take his place.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Problem is, if Matthew got banned 3 more would take his place.



What are you trying to say?


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> What are you trying to say?


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Problem is, if Matthew got banned 3 more would take his place.



That's what happened when Les Miles got banned.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs for more banned members creating fake user names. More power to em!


----------



## Hooked On Quack




----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in the MON.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Rebecca Georgia.


----------



## riprap

Hey Ky, you seen Elvis up there with the rain in his shoes?


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Hey Ky, you seen Elvis up there with the rain in his shoes?



He was here yesterday or might have been the day before.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on the banks of the south river!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs on the banks of the south river!



The Red River is getting Angry. According to weather reports it will get worse tommorrow. Right now it is a lovely 68 degress and time to go to Cahouns for some Ribs. Wont be as good as them I Had in Norcross. but at least people wont blow thier horns at me for trying to get into the parking lot.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> The Red River is getting Angry. According to weather reports it will get worse tommorrow. Right now it is a lovely 68 degress and time to go to Cahouns for some Ribs. Wont be as good as them I Had in Norcross. but at least people wont blow thier horns at me for trying to get into the parking lot.



I remember horns blowing, but not the good...


----------



## brownceluse

Eating Japanese tonight with the family. Go Dawgs for ethnic food!


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I remember horns blowing, but not the good...



How about the hand signals they were giving me, do you remember them.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Eating Japanese tonight with the family. Go Dawgs for ethnic food!



Careful with those chopsticks they can be very dangerous.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs that Japanese food gave me the runs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs that Japanese food gave me the runs!



Probably too much cat.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Probably too much rat.


Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> How about the hand signals they were giving me, do you remember them.



I don't think it was towards you, just the restaurant. I thought I heard your wife holler, "Blow your horn for the Dawgs!"


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I don't think it was towards you, just the restaurant. I thought I heard your wife holler, "Blow your horn for the Dawgs!"



She is still waiting on that Blue rooster tail that will match her eyes.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> She is still waiting on that Blue rooster tail that will match her eyes.



Don't let her see this, it could ruin the suprise, but get her a couple of roostertails, take the trebles off and put a single barbless hook on. Would make a superb valentines gift for about $6 or $7.


----------



## KyDawg

A single hook, what are the odds of catching anybody in the neck with a single hook?


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, getting about bedtime here, got all dem grand youngins coming early in the morning. Speaking of youngins, you getting any sleep Rip?


----------



## KyDawg

Pulpwood Smith was a DGD.


----------



## KyDawg

Dale Murphy will allways be in my personal HOF. Guess he should have used steroids.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> A single hook, what are the odds of catching anybody in the neck with a single hook?



Sorry, I left out for earrings part.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, getting about bedtime here, got all dem grand youngins coming early in the morning. Speaking of youngins, you getting any sleep Rip?



Yea, pretty good. The wife has the goods he wants right now. I think she gets mad and puts the baby monitor right up to his mouth when she gets in there.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Yea, pretty good. The wife has the goods he wants right now. I think she gets mad and puts the baby monitor right up to his mouth when she gets in there.



How did we ever make it without being monitored as babies?


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> How did we ever make it without being monitored as babies?



I remember standing up between my mom and dad on the seat in the Dodge pickup as we went down the road.  If we had to stop fast the safety belt was a swift fore arm to the stomach.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Ellenwood Ga.! Got to make the donuts!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Eating Japanese tonight with the family. Go Dawgs for ethnic food!


Happy Roll Tide BCS National Champion and SEC Championship Saturday to all. Roll Tide.


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


> Happy Roll Tide BCS National Champion and SEC Championship Saturday to all. Roll Tide.



I am humbled by your true show of class. You sir are what cfb is all about! I hope one day to be as extinguish as you in all facets of life and homerism. There are countless dawg fans everywhere that are in great awe of the mighty tide and their fans. We strive to be what y'all are! We lust for what y'all have! We ache for what we don't have! With all that said I would like to dedicate this Go Dawgs to one of Charlie's best friends on the forum! You! Glory glory to ol Georgia! G E O R G I A!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> I am humbled by your true show of class. You sir are what cfb is all about! I hope one day to be as extinguish as you in all facets of life and homerism. There are countless dawg fans everywhere that are in great awe of the mighty tide and their fans. We strive to be what y'all are! We lust for what y'all have! We ache for what we don't have! With all that said I would like to dedicate this Go Dawgs to one of Charlie's best friends on the forum! You! Glory glory to ol Georgia! G E O R G I A!!! Go Dawgs!


Yawn.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Yawn.



It is so warm Up here that all the ice melted in the cow ponds. Not even any thin ice left.


----------



## Matthew6

Morning Charlie and go dogs


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Might have to break out the bass tackle and head to the plantation !!!  


Go doggies!!


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Morning Charlie and go dogs


 
Afternoon  6. Heard the NCAA was snooping around T'Town.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Might have to break out the bass tackle and head to the plantation !!!
> 
> 
> Go doggies!!



Hey Quack take a few shiners with you and Get them big old 10 pounders. They make good filets.

Keebs would be proud of her student.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon  6. Heard the NCAA was snooping around T'Town.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Quack take a few shiners with you and Get them big old 10 pounders. They make good filets.
> 
> Keebs would be proud of her student.






Can't get any decent shiners here in the MON, I usually catch some hand sized brim and slow troll 'em.


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> Might have to break out the bass tackle and head to the plantation !!!
> 
> 
> Go doggies!!



That would have been my plan this morning;  had to work. .


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

bored to deaf, gotz nobody to play wit . . .


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> bored to deaf, gotz nobody to play wit . . .



I thought you were going fishing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Thought you were headed to the MON???????





KyDawg said:


> I thought you were going fishing.





Can't get motivated, well that, and I started drankin a lil earlier than usual . . .


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Bama sucks!


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thought you were headed to the MON???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get motivated, well that, and I started drankin a lil earlier than usual . . .



That why they made dirt roads.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> That why they made dirt roads.





Our claim to fame here in the MON , our county has more miles  of dirt roads than anywhere in the state !!


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> Our claim to fame here in the MON , our county has more miles  of dirt roads than anywhere in the state !!



Brown and I are gonna have to get down there and tour them with you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> Brown and I are gonna have to get down there and tour them with you.





Brownie hunts not far from me!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brownie hunts not far from me!!!



Yeah, but does he ever find anything.


----------



## KyDawg

Dawgs are playing B Ball on TV. Boring.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> Yeah, but does he ever find anything.





KyDawg said:


> Dawgs are playing B Ball on TV. Boring.





Purty sho Brownie couldn't catch/kill a fish in a bathtub...





Bball SUCKS !!!!


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> Purty sho Brownie couldn't catch/kill a fish in a bathtub...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bball SUCKS !!!!



And we have 7 more months til cfb starts back


----------



## KyDawg

Well the 2yo and the 3yo kids bout done wore this old Dawg out. I think I will whup em both and put'em to bed.


----------



## KyDawg

Champ Bailey was a DGD.

Knowshon was a DGD.

 Heck even Ray Goff was a DGD. He was the best at the fake tying your shoestring play.


----------



## KyDawg

Andre Hasting was an exciting Dawg.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Bethlehem Ga.


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brownie hunts not far from me!!!






Hooked On Quack said:


> Purty sho Brownie couldn't catch/kill a fish in a bathtub...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bball SUCKS !!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs! Quack is Wack!


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Brown and I are gonna have to get down there and tour them with you.



Yes sir!


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> Purty sho Brownie couldn't catch/kill a fish in a bathtub...
> 
> Jeff and Me dont fish in bathtubs though.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Hooked On Quack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purty sho Brownie couldn't catch/kill a fish in a bathtub...
> 
> Jeff and Me dont fish in bathtubs though.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything under a 10 acre pond to Quack is a bathtub.......
Click to expand...


----------



## KyDawg

Heard that Virginia Tech offered BoBo a job and that he turned them down Today.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Heard that Virginia Tech offered BoBo a job and that he turned them down Today.



 Quit lying......


----------



## KyDawg

No it is true, I tried to post link but cant. Just google BoBob Virginia Tech and you will see. It is also on Macon Telegraph


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> No it is true, I tried to post link but cant. Just google BoBob Virginia Tech and you will see. It is also on Macon Telegraph



I seen it just had to go look. wow cant believe it.... http://thedawgbone.com/


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I seen it just had to go look. wow cant believe it.... http://thedawgbone.com/



Maybe you will believe me next time.


----------



## KyDawg

That deserves its own thread Jeff. I am not good with links. Keebs has not taught me how to do that yet.


----------



## brownceluse

Go up to the top of the page where you type www. gon. com and other www... Take your mouse and left click on the address [the www. whatever .com then right click on the high lighted and click copy. Then in your post right click again and click paste! Go Dawgs! http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=730260&page=11


----------



## KyDawg

Cant get it work, go ahead and post it.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Cant get it work, go ahead and post it.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


>



I dont see what is so funny. I will turn you in to Muddy for poking fun at me. I cant help it if Kentucky has rubbed off on me.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> I dont see what is so funny. I will turn you in to Muddy for poking fun at me. I cant help it if Kentucky has rubbed off on me.



Nothing wrong with that just as long as Bama doesnt Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Nothing wrong with that just as long as Bama doesnt Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky!



Is there a way to put all Bamers on the ignore list.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Is there a way to put all Bamers on the ignore list.



Oh yeah jet jockey too.....


----------



## riprap

Mark Richt and Aaron Murray to the Jags.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs rip!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs from a soaking wet Western Kentucky. I hear the mountains of Virginia are nice this time of year.


----------



## rhbama3

KyDawg said:


> Is there a way to put all Bamers on the ignore list.



Yes.


----------



## KyDawg

rhbama3 said:


> Yes.



We dont really consider you a Bamer rh. You got to much power.


----------



## rhbama3

KyDawg said:


> We dont really consider you a Bamer rh. You got to much power.



Yeah, well you don't have Muddyfoots hitting you in the back of the head when you screw up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Brownie never called me yesterday . . .


----------



## KyDawg

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, well you don't have Muddyfoots hitting you in the back of the head when you screw up.



Muddy has me on triple secret probation.


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brownie never called me yesterday . . .



Hey Quack can you lend me a boat, it is flooding up here.


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brownie never called me yesterday . . .



I didnt get ot go. My work thought I needed to work Sat so I did....... Looks like the weekend of the 25th. unless something changes. My dad is having surgery if he does good I'll head down. Go Dawgs in the MON!


----------



## riprap

Plenty of ducks at West Point Lake yesterday.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Jesup Ga!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs in Jacksonville, Fl.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs up the road at waffle house! I'm about to take the wife out to dinner!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs trying to stay dry in Kentucky. I had to go out in this wintery mix and feed Odell.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Sylvania Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

It's a cool 70 down here at the house Charlie. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> It's a cool 70 down here at the house Charlie. Go Dawgs!



Was 80 here today. AC on in January.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Was 80 here today. AC on in January.



If it dont cool off down there by early February, somebody gonna get sued.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Who does Va Tech think they are trying to steal our OC.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. Who does Va Tech think they are trying to steal our OC.



They were just helping Bobo get a raise.....


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> They were just helping Bobo get a raise.....



I thin he was making less than half of what CTG was.


----------



## brownceluse

He is makinbg 335 so he was due one. That trip to San Fran has done him well. Ol Jim Harbau helped him out....


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> He is makinbg 335 so he was due one. That trip to San Fran has done him well. Ol Jim Harbau helped him out....



He must have fit right in out there.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> He must have fit right in out there.



You cant deny what his O did this year. he's still brain - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - but he has done well this year


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs I hope Charlie didn't get blown away by that storm!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> You cant deny what his O did this year. he's still brain - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - but he has done well this year



That's some harsh language. He did well in every game besides SC.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on the banks of the south river again today.


----------



## riprap

Come on March. Go Dawgs for crappie season. Bring your ultralight Kydawg and forget about wiskers and chicken livers.


----------



## KyDawg

Well we did not get blow away, but had 6 inches of rain yesteday. I though I was going to be able to crappie fish in my front yard Rip.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Come on March. Go Dawgs for crappie season. Bring your ultralight Kydawg and forget about wiskers and chicken livers.



What will I do with all them chicken livers?


----------



## Nitram4891

Bring em over on the way and we can fry em up.


----------



## KyDawg

Martin you mean you eat chicken Livers? Do not tell the boys down on North Avenue that.


----------



## Paymaster

Go Dawgs, sit'n here in my office doing payroll and try'n to read Woody's at the same time!


----------



## Nitram4891

Paymaster said:


> Go Dawgs, sit'n here in my office doing payroll and try'n to read Woody's at the same time!



Can you send a paycheck to the address I PMed you?

Thanks!


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Martin you mean you eat chicken Livers? Do not tell the boys down on North Avenue that.



Chicken livers and you know what else is good Charlie, rabbit kidneys.


----------



## KyDawg

Mullet gizzards are pretty good too.


----------



## Nitram4891

That's a new one to me Charlie, I'll have to give that a try.


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> That's a new one to me Charlie, I'll have to give that a try.



I believe the mullet is the only fish with a gizzard.


----------



## Bitteroot

I favor hummin bird gizzards myself.. but it takes a pasel...to make a mess....

I may start a riot later.. anyone interested?


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> I believe the mullet is the only fish with a gizzard.



I used  to cast net lots of mullet but I mainly used them as bait.  How big do they have to be before the gizzard is worth harvesting?  I bet I can get them to sell me some at the farmers market down here.


----------



## Nitram4891

Bitteroot said:


> I favor hummin bird gizzards myself.. but it takes a pasel...to make a mess....
> 
> I may start a riot later.. anyone interested?



What kind of riot?


----------



## Bitteroot

a sure fire pot stirrin out of context liberal bashin riot.....


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> a sure fire pot stirrin out of context liberal bashin riot.....



I'm In


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> I used  to cast net lots of mullet but I mainly used them as bait.  How big do they have to be before the gizzard is worth harvesting?  I bet I can get them to sell me some at the farmers market down here.



Google mullet gizzard Martin, there are recipes and directions for cleaning them. You harvest them I will buy some.


----------



## Bitteroot

gotta think of sumpin really good.. my camera ban last time got several death threats...maybe we can ban something really good like...midget tossin or sumpin...


----------



## Nitram4891

Bitteroot said:


> a sure fire pot stirrin out of context liberal bashin riot.....



Let's go.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down In Nahunta Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Thank God for Bama fb or the NFL would be no more! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Thank God for Bama fb or the NFL would be no more! Go Dawgs!



The only thing the NFL is missing is a quality caoch with recenet head coaching experience at Alabama.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> The only thing the NFL is missing is a quality caoch with recenet head coaching experience at Alabama.



 without Julio that kicker would have never made that fg. Julio got him lined up right.......


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in the NFL. If there are any.


----------



## Muddyfoots

I thought the Unibersitie of Miamy made the NFL..?


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> I thought the Unibersitie of Miamy made the NFL..?



Now you will stir tj up Muddy, then I will get into it, then Rip will get into it, then Brown will get into it and then you will ban all of us. It is a conspiracy.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Now you will stir tj up Muddy, then I will get into it, then Rip will get into it, then Brown will get into it and then you will ban all of us. It is a conspiracy.



Nah. Us Dawgs know how to be polite. 

Well, most of us.


----------



## brownceluse

Heard today that Bama has signed a contract with the NFL as it's only farm team! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Going from Alabama to the NFL is a lateral move.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Going from Alabama to the NFL is a lateral move.



No Charlie it may be a step backwards..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Going from Alabama to the NFL is a lateral move.





brownceluse said:


> No Charlie it may be a step backwards..... Go Dawgs!



I'm telling y'all..

Da U


----------



## Bitteroot

Muddyfoots said:


> Nah. Us Dawgs know how to be polite.
> 
> Well, most of us.



Ello.......


----------



## Muddyfoots

Bitteroot said:


> Ello.......



I consider you politely disrespectful..


----------



## Bitteroot

Only when I ain't got no home brew....


----------



## Muddyfoots

Bitteroot said:


> Only when I ain't got no home brew....



Running low?


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> Only when I ain't got no home brew....



What's up Bitter, cant find a pot to stir tonight?


----------



## Bitteroot

KyDawg said:


> What's up Bitter, cant find a pot to stir tonight?



Workin on it......



Muddyfoots said:


> Running low?



Yes I is.  Sugar valley brewer is gonna have to restock me soon.  He gave me a fridge for the man cave.    But didn't fill it up...   he'll bring me a new batch this Wednesday.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Bitteroot said:


> Workin on it......
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I is.  Sugar valley brewer is gonna have to restock me soon.  He gave me a fridge for the man cave.    But didn't fill it up...   he'll bring me a new batch this Wednesday.



You got the loft finished?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs you pot stirersssssssssssssssssszzzz


----------



## Bitteroot

Oh yea..... Go Dawgs drankin Wellers KY bourbon!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots

Bitteroot said:


> Oh yea..... Go Dawgs drankin Wellers KY bourbon!!!!



Knob Creek is better.


----------



## Bitteroot

Muddyfoots said:


> You got the loft finished?



Close.  Been workin on insulation and overhead rustic metal.  And got a new heater since you was there. Heats up real nice now even when it's in the low twenties


----------



## Bitteroot

Muddyfoots said:


> Knob Creek is better.



Wellers is a Lot cheaper.  And just as good!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots

Bitteroot said:


> Close.  Been workin on insulation and overhead rustic metal.  And got a new heater since you was there. Heats up real nice now even when it's in the low twenties



Gonna have to get back up there.



Bitteroot said:


> Wellers is a Lot cheaper.  And just as good!!!



Headache...


----------



## brownceluse

Yall sound like yall need an intervention......................


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> Oh yea..... Go Dawgs drankin Wellers KY bourbon!!!!



I like the kind without labels.


----------



## Bitteroot

Muddyfoots said:


> Gonna have to get back up there.
> 
> 
> 
> Headache...



You're always welcome here. But we don't have headaches. So don't bring one.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Heard today that Bama has signed a contract with the NFL as it's only farm team! Go Dawgs!



They were going straight to the NFC east but they couldn't get under the salary cap.


----------



## Bitteroot

KyDawg said:


> I like the kind without labels.



That stuff will make you cut your lip...... Don't ask.....


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> They were going straight to the NFC east but they couldn't get under the salary cap.


----------



## brownceluse

Bitteroot said:


> That stuff will make you cut your lip...... Don't ask.....



It will also make you run out of gas at 3 o clock in the morning 7 miles from the house in a snow storm....... That was a long walk in a pair of blue jeans and a t shirt. Had one buddy that couldnt make the walk he stayed with truck. He got out and tried to walk but cow boy boots and ice dont mix!


----------



## Bitteroot

brownceluse said:


> It will also make you run out of gas at 3 o clock in the morning 7 miles from the house in a snow storm....... That was a long walk in a pair of blue jeans and a t shirt. Had one buddy that couldnt make the walk he stayed with truck. He got out and tried to walk but cow boy boots and ice dont mix!



Uh ..... No they don't   Been there too


----------



## riprap

I get a lot of roll tides and what not on my FB page. Today I decided to give my friends the opportunity to display their bama pride by showing pics of their vehicle, pre 2007, with their bama license plates. So far 0. Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> That stuff will make you cut your lip...... Don't ask.....



I only use on  holidays like national potato day.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> I get a lot of roll tides and what not on my FB page. Today I decided to give my friends the opportunity to display their bama pride by showing pics of their vehicle, pre 2007, with their bama license plates. So far 0. Go Dawgs.



Imagine that!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down In Norcross Ga. I hear they all hang out at that BBQ joint down there.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down In Norcross Ga. I hear they all hang out at that BBQ joint down there.



Famous daves?


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Famous daves?



Cant remember the name, only place I remember down there is Liver King.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in the warm state of Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Tyrone Ga


----------



## Nitram4891

Pour that Wellers into the campfire and go get you some EW.   

Go Jackets!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs this morning!


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs this morning!



This^^^^^^


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in the warm state of Georgia.



Not today. Go Dawgs for Maxwell House coffee.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Not today. Go Dawgs for Maxwell House coffee.



A little chilly down there today Rip?


----------



## brownceluse

Just seen a squatch in dekalb county, stay tuned!


----------



## rex upshaw

Nitram4891 said:


> Pour that Wellers into the campfire and go get you some EW.



Who invited Hamlet?


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Just seen a squatch in dekalb county, stay tuned!



You need to report that in the Bigfoot thread over in the Campfire.


----------



## Nitram4891

I'm making some beef stew,  any tips?  I browned some big chunks of cow, added some water, garlic cloves, couple bay leaves, salt, pepper, a little sugar, chili powder, paprika, worchester,  and now going to let simmer for an hour or two before adding carrots, celery, and taters.

Go jackets!


----------



## brownceluse

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm making some beef stew,  any tips?  I browned some big chunks of cow, added some water, garlic cloves, couple bay leaves, salt, pepper, a little sugar, chili powder, paprika, worchester,  and now going to let simmer for an hour or two before adding carrots, celery, and taters.
> 
> Go jackets!


Pour some bacon grease in it..... Cant go wrong with anything bacon!


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> I'm making some beef stew,  any tips?  I browned some big chunks of cow, added some water, garlic cloves, couple bay leaves, salt, pepper, a little sugar, chili powder, paprika, worchester,  and now going to let simmer for an hour or two before adding carrots, celery, and taters.
> 
> Go jackets!



Got to have some tobassco in it.


----------



## Nitram4891

brownceluse said:


> Pour some bacon grease in it..... Cant go wrong with anything bacon!



Man, shoulda started with some bacon grease in the first place.  Thanks!


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Got to have some tobassco in it.



I forgot i added some of that smoked chipotle tabasco too.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Pour some bacon grease in it..... Cant go wrong with anything bacon!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!!! With all the rain I keep looking for an Ark to pass by.........


----------



## KyDawg

Howdy John, got any ice down that way?


----------



## Paymaster

Nitram4891 said:


> Can you send a paycheck to the address I PMed you?
> 
> Thanks!



Its in the mail!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Pour some bacon grease in it..... Cant go wrong with anything bacon!



Except bacon chicken livers.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Except bacon chicken livers.



Bacon Cheese chicken liver sandwiches.


----------



## riprap

Who's got good rain gear and wants to go to West Point tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Who's got good rain gear and wants to go to West Point tomorrow.



I am afraid my chicken livers would get to soggy to stay on the hook.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> Who's got good rain gear and wants to go to West Point tomorrow.



What time do i need to be at the boat launch? Go Dawgs on west point lake!


----------



## Bitteroot

Peanut butter on rubbed into a cotton ball.... Best bait there is for cats....


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Bacon Cheese chicken liver sandwiches.



That would make a possum puke.


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> Peanut butter on rubbed into a cotton ball.... Best bait there is for cats....



Yeah but it the fish are not biting, they would not be very good fried up like left over livers.


----------



## Bitteroot

In that case you use gummy bears..... Just sayin....


----------



## brownceluse

Here you go rip


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> Here you go rip



'nother possum puker..


----------



## brownceluse

Liver liver liver, chicken, beef, deer, bear, possum, goat, it dont matter.... Liver is good good good!


----------



## riprap

Obviously brown did not watch that. They are only eating the onions. The little boy almost puked and the big boy couldn't lie.


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> What time do i need to be at the boat launch? Go Dawgs on west point lake!



I'm really going. You running trash tomorrow?


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Here you go rip



If I had some deer liver I would make liver and onions, if I had some onions.


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> Liver liver liver, chicken, beef, deer, bear, possum, goat, it dont matter.... Liver is good good good!



You don't want Bitters liver..


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> You don't want Bitters liver..



Not unless I was looking for a buzzzzzzzz.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> You don't want Bitters liver..



But I might want Bitter's liter.


----------



## brownceluse

riprap said:


> I'm really going. You running trash tomorrow?


Yep somebody has to do it!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on an icey night on the North Bank.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Go ME in the MON !!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in the mon


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go ME in the MON !!!



Go you anywhere.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Stewart County Ga.


----------



## Bitteroot

brownceluse said:


> Not unless I was looking for a buzzzzzzzz.



We gotta have us a gathering.


----------



## Bitteroot

Oh yea.    Go dwags.......


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> We gotta have us a gathering.



I am in.


----------



## Bitteroot

aG yellaV raguS would be a pretty good place.


----------



## HucK Finn

Muggy here in the middle of Jan..... Gotta love the south!!!!  (and I do)  

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

HucK Finn said:


> Muggy in here middle of Jan..... Gotta love the south!!!!  (and I do)
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!!


Ther's no place like home! Ther's no place like home!

Ther's no place like home!Ther's no place like home!
 Ther's no place like home!Ther's no place like home!
 Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs skidding around hauling cows on the ice in Ky.


----------



## rex upshaw

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Stewart County Ga.



I just drove through there.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets in Greenwood, MS...I'm headed there tomorrow to go shoot some ducks this weekend.  Hope they turn up.


----------



## Bitteroot

You are a confuzzed individual......


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, down in Colquitt County. Headed that way before much longer.


----------



## HucK Finn

Checking my trap line in the rain..... Man, gotta love those Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg

HucK Finn said:


> Checking my trap line in the rain..... Man, gotta love those Dawgs!!!



Keep your powder dry Huck.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap

There was a big fire at Dreamland BBQ at P'tree Corners.

http://www.11alive.com/news/article/272631/1/Crews-work-fire-at-Dreamland-BBQ-in-Peachtree-Corners


----------



## brownceluse

Seen that rip. Thats a shame those folks will be out of work for a while!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Seen that rip. Thats a shame those folks will be out of work for a while!



I'm glad everyone got out OK. You know that place was packed.


----------



## Bitteroot

Go Dawgs in hay haulin land .....


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on the banks of the Ogeechee river in the MON!


----------



## riprap

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs on the banks of the Ogeechee river in the MON!



Go Dawgs in Shoals, Ga.


----------



## Nitram4891

Go Jackets and GON members getting ready to kill some ducks...both me and Doc headed out tomorrow as well as a few others from here including one serious dwag fan.  I hope even he kills some


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs good luck Martin!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Guthrie Kentucky, hope them Cattle prices are up today, as I have a load headed that way.


----------



## riprap

Will they be on the RFDTV channel? They have cattle auctions on almost every afternoon.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Will they be on the RFDTV channel? They have cattle auctions on almost every afternoon.



Nah that is for fancy cows, I just have old country cows.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in the MON, is it cooling off down there yet?


----------



## HucK Finn

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in the MON, is it cooling off down there yet?



Yes....  its cooling down and the wind is picking up.




Thanks God for them Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs  down in Montezuma Ga.


----------



## KyDawg

Wondered why Odell barked all night. Just went out to feed him and He has a big coon treed in a big pine right by his doghouse. Reckon I will have to shoot him or go another night without sleep.


----------



## brownceluse

Them coons are some fine eatin! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## Bitteroot

Freakin no snow.....


----------



## brownceluse

Bitteroot said:


> Freakin no snow.....



Go Dawgs and bring on the snow!


----------



## Muddyfoots

I dropped a piece of ice, buiding a drank. Almost looked like snow.


----------



## Bitteroot

Go Dawgs havin a Wellers and ice....


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. Ate at the Tilted Kilt tonight in Clarksville Tenn. Drunken Clams and fried shrimp. As they say in Virginia. "wont bad".


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Them coons are some fine eatin! Go Dawgs!



Couple of my coon hunting buddies came over tonight and shot him out of the tree, as fat as he was I be thinkining he been chowing down on Odell's dog food.


----------



## KyDawg

A dinner bell Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs...... BBQ chicken for lunch.....mmmmmm mmmmm


----------



## KyDawg

Quiet in here tonight. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Getting bad when 6 and I are the only ones still Awake.


----------



## riprap

I'm up watching Barrett Jackson auction and got the smoker rolling.


----------



## John Cooper

Saturday morning GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Pine Mountain.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS over in Elijay.


----------



## Silver Britches

John Cooper said:


> Go DAWGS over in Elijay.



That's the home of Mr. Vernon Holt, a huge Dawg fan and super nice guy! Also a a great contributor to this site. 

GO DAWGS! from coastal Georgia and everywhere else, all over the world!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Down in Sylvester Georgia.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Dawsonville!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Donaldsville Ga.


----------



## Matthew6

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs...... wake up Matthew.....


----------



## Matthew6

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs...... wake up Matthew.....



Thanks John. Go dawgs. Evening Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg

Why did you wake him up John?


----------



## KyDawg

Where is Brownie? Starting to worry about him.


----------



## KyDawg

Good night and Go Dawgs in Resaca Georgia. Good night Odell you can quit howling now, I am not letting you in.


----------



## Bitteroot

What you doin in Resaca KY?   5 miles from da house....


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs..... had to wake him Charlie...... no sleeping in the Dawg house.


----------



## rhbama3

Everything seems okay here. Moving on...


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> What you doin in Resaca KY?   5 miles from da house....



We pass through there traveling South and always liked that area and the sound of the name Resaca.

Oh yeah I got a speeding ticket near there on I 75 one time.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> We pass through there traveling South and always liked that area and the sound of the name Resaca.
> 
> Oh yeah I got a speeding ticket near there on I 75 one time.



Come on Kydawg we know you have a dodge.


----------



## Matthew6

Happy Sunday and Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Come on Kydawg we know you have a dodge.



Yeah it is hard to keep them below 90. Sorry for bragging.


----------



## John Cooper

Sunday afternoon GO DAWGS!!!!!!!


----------



## Bitteroot

KyDawg said:


> We pass through there traveling South and always liked that area and the sound of the name Resaca.
> 
> Oh yeah I got a speeding ticket near there on I 75 one time.



Ya need to stop in and spit a whittle sometime......


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> Ya need to stop in and spit a whittle sometime......



I will do that on one of trips south. Heck we might even come up with a big old pot of something to stir.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs who care's about the coons!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs on Resaca beech.....


----------



## Bitteroot

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs on Resaca beech.....



Sugar valley boys took all their women


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs the falcons suck! NASCAR does too!


----------



## riprap

Matt Ryan=Aaron Murray. Go Dawgs for having Samuel L. Jackson on the side of the falcons/dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

I could complete over 90% of passes I threw against the Falcons. NASCAR does do what jeff said.


----------



## KyDawg

Can someone tell me where this Resaca beach is and are tops required.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Can someone tell me where this Resaca beach is and are tops required.



What about Tanner's Beach? That is a classic place.


----------



## KyDawg

South Georgia is getting closer everyday. Anybody want to go Quail hunting?


----------



## riprap

I didn't think you liked people that shot birds. They were all around you the last time you were here.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> I didn't think you liked people that shot birds. They were all around you the last time you were here.



I dont like poeple that blow horns either, but I still like to goose hunt.


----------



## KyDawg

As many birds as I saw shot in Atlanta, they should have a bird shooting perserve down there.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Evening Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse

I've worked 21 hours of OT in two days Charlie. Been wide open! Hows the Mrs and Odell doing?


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I've worked 21 hours of OT in two days Charlie. Been wide open! Hows the Mrs and Odell doing?



They doing fine, hope your family is doing well tonight. I am pretty upset with the Falcons, but some one who has been following them as long as I have should know better than get excited about them. I remember years ago. I was watching them on TV and a fight broke out in thier own huddle. They got penalized for it I think


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> They doing fine, hope your family is doing well tonight. I am pretty upset with the Falcons, but some one who has been following them as long as I have should know better than get excited about them. I remember years ago. I was watching them on TV and a fight broke out in thier own huddle. They got penalized for it I think



I cant stomach the nfl Charlie. To much show boating. CFB and some baseball is about all I do. I used to never miss a race but I do go to the dirt track several times a summer.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I cant stomach the nfl Charlie. To much show boating. CFB and some baseball is about all I do. I used to never miss a race but I do go to the dirt track several times a summer.



I get tired of the showboating also. It's just that I have followed them since 1966 and wanted to win one super bowl in my lifetime.  One in 45 + years is not asking much. I think I would have to make it to around 118 years of age to ever see one.


----------



## brownceluse

Mr Home Depot will make sure they win the Super Bowl. Not a fan but I think the coons will win one


----------



## KyDawg

Hope you are right Jeff, but he needs to hurry.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## riprap

For the good of the country I am pulling for bama next year. They WILL lose!


----------



## riprap

Go Dawgs. Went to see some pro wrestling Saturaday nite at the cobb civic ctr. John Rocker was in a match. He did horrible, he could have used a little practice, but the other action was good and it was for a good cause.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> For the good of the country I am pulling for bama next year. They WILL lose!



Know extactly how you feel Rip. I could pull for the cat and the mouse would win. I could pull for the Roadrunner and  Wiley coyote would win, I could pull for the Globetrotters and the Washington Generals would win.


----------



## brownceluse

Good night and Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

Good morning DAWG fans world wide!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Know extactly how you feel Rip. I could pull for the cat and the mouse would win. I could pull for the Roadrunner and  Wiley coyote would win, I could pull for the Globetrotters and the Washington Generals would win.



You need a drink Charlie.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs boys!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Murphy Georgia. Be down there before you know it.


----------



## John Cooper

Holler on your way by Charlie...... we need to grab a bite to eat!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Holler on your way by Charlie...... we need to grab a bite to eat!!!!



I will probably be coming through there at about 3am, but might holler at you on the way back.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Enigma Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Athens! Big recruiting weekend coming up!


----------



## John Cooper

Sounds good Charlie...... 3am???? LOL.....Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Hopewell Ga! Spent a lot of time there as a boy at my Grandparents house. I remember playing outside about all day and only seeing 10 or 12 cars all day.


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in Hopewell Ga! Spent a lot of time there as a boy at my Grandparents house. I remember playing outside about all day and only seeing 10 or 12 cars all day.



That was kinda like living in the MON Jeff.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Good Hope GA.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> That was kinda like living in the MON Jeff.



It used to be, but progress got it a long time ago. Yankees moved out that way in subdivisions thinking they had moved to the country.... Then came the stores, and 4 lanes and the rest is history. My cousin still lives in their old house surrounded by progress.......


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs in Good Hope GA.



Is that close to you John?


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Is that close to you John?



No thats close to Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg

I remember something about a passenger plane crash landing in Good Hope back in the seventies, is that the same Good Hope.


----------



## John Cooper

Wife's cousin lives in Good Hope. Long ways from me......lol.... Jeff might know of the plane crash in the 70's...... all I remember from then is the tornados that hit around Athens ......


----------



## brownceluse

I was a youngun in the 70's. Good Hope is about 20 min from me though.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Rome Georgia!


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Rome Georgia!



You ain't never said "Go Dawgs in Schley County"..


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> You ain't never said "Go Dawgs in Schley County"..



No, but I have said Go Dawgs in Ellaville Ga.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> No, but I have said Go Dawgs in Ellaville Ga.



Sorry, Charlie.

Didn't realize that you knew where that little spot on the map was.


----------



## Bitteroot

Go Dawgs .... And get outa Schley County...


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Sorry, Charlie.
> 
> Didn't realize that you knew where that little spot on the map was.



I used to work in Montezuma Georgia.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Bitteroot said:


> Go Dawgs .... And get outa Schley County...



Only for some bright lights.....


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> I used to work in Montezuma Georgia.



On the banks of the Flint....


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> On the banks of the Flint....



Yeah, I worked for Daniel Construction when they were building the Buckeye paper mill there, back in late 70's and early 80's.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in the southern zone!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Andersonville Ga.


----------



## Bitteroot

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in the southern zone!



Anything north of Resaca is Yankees....... Anything south of Jackson.... Well thems yankees too...


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Coal Mountain Ga


----------



## KyDawg

Like I told Jeff one time I used to think anything north of Macon was Yankees. Then I moved to Ky. and had to adjust the boundries.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Fargo Georgia. That is about Far as you can Go and not be in Florida.


----------



## brownceluse

Any state that voted donkey in the last two elections are yankees!


----------



## Bitteroot

KyDawg said:


> Like I told Jeff one time I used to think anything north of Macon was Yankees. Then I moved to Ky. and had to adjust the boundries.



I your case I'll make an exception but Muddy can bite me....... freakin possum wrestler....


----------



## brownceluse

Bitteroot said:


> I your case I'll make an exception but Muddy can bite me....... freakin possum wrestler....


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs ..... Mighty chilly on the Mountain this morn...... bbbbbrrrrrrrr


----------



## Bitteroot

Go Dawgs in Ripsnacka Georgie.....


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Comer GA.


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs ..... Mighty chilly on the Mountain this morn...... bbbbbrrrrrrrr



Go Dawgs     It was 13 here this morning.


----------



## Matthew6

Roll tide to the bammers in Schley County.


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs     It was 13 here this morning.



Not much warmer here Charlie...... 19 on the back porch.......


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Not much warmer here Charlie...... 19 on the back porch.......



Busting ice on cow ponds is so much fun. I would rather be doing that than catching crappie in south Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs on the banks of the south rivet!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in the warm MON.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Busting ice on cow ponds is so much fun. I would rather be doing that than catching crappie in south Georgia.




Probably easier than finding meat on the ribs at nightmareland.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Probably easier than finding meat on the ribs at nightmareland.



Since the fire anyway.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs fellars


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs......


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Down in Murray crossroads.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs in Rock Springs GA.


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs in Rock Springs GA.



Is it warming up on the mountain John?


----------



## brownceluse

27 tonight! Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper

It got up to a balmy 32 today.......in the 20's now....

Go Dawgs in Flintstone GA.


----------



## Bitteroot

To Dawgs on Chestnut Knob.....


----------



## KyDawg

Got to about 28 here today. I got to start carrying a camera with me. Me and Momma went to check on the cows this afternoon and saw 23 deer in one group in the pasture.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Got to about 28 here today. I got to start carrying a camera with me. Me and Momma went to check on the cows this afternoon and saw 23 deer in one group in the pasture.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Got to about 28 here today. I got to start carrying a camera with me. Me and Momma went to check on the cows this afternoon and saw 23 deer in one group in the pasture.



Get that light and fire up that pasture tonite.


----------



## KyDawg

It would be too cold to field dress one tonight 6.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Matthew6 said:


> Roll tide to the bammers in Schley County.



Idiot..


----------



## Unicoidawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Idiot..



and the truth shall set you free........


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Idiot..



Hope the ice is thinner down there than it is up here.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Hope the ice is thinner down there than it is up here.



Ain't checked the temp, but there ain't no ice, 'cept in my drink.


----------



## brownceluse

Just ban him muddy


----------



## Muddyfoots

Hey John, you need to get down here and shoot with us at SGTP one weekend.


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> Just ban him muddy



Which 'un?


----------



## KyDawg

Ban everybody


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Ban everybody



Wouldn't be nobody to ban then..


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Which 'un?



The Bammer


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on cold night in the commonwealth. I think I need to put a coupla fingers of Brandy in this hot Chocolate.


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


> The Bammer



Looks like he's had a climate change...


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Looks like he's had a climate change...


----------



## Matthew6

brownceluse said:


> Just ban him muddy


----------



## brownceluse

Matthew6 said:


>


----------



## Matthew6

Muddyfoots said:


> Looks like he's had a climate change...



Don't make me send Bitterroot down there.


----------



## Muddyfoots

brownceluse said:


>



Feet must be getting wet..


----------



## Muddyfoots

Matthew6 said:


> Don't make me send Bitterroot down there.



Wish Greg would come on down. I'm sure we could find something to keep us entertained.

He's got a heckuva nice man shack up there.


----------



## brownceluse

Muddyfoots said:


> Feet must be getting wet..



Probably about knee deep by now.....


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Feet must be getting wet..



Probably around his knees by now.


----------



## Matthew6

Muddyfoots said:


> Feet must be getting wet..



Got my scuba gear on.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Matthew6 said:


> Got my scuba gear on.



And not enuff oxygen...


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Cusseta Georgia.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Cusseta Georgia.



And Lumpkin.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Jenkins county!


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> And Lumpkin.



Used to do some deer doggin down that way.


----------



## KyDawg

Richard Tardits was DGD, his nickname was "Le Sack".


----------



## Bitteroot

Matthew6 said:


> Don't make me send Bitterroot down there.





Muddyfoots said:


> Wish Greg would come on down. I'm sure we could find something to keep us entertained.
> 
> He's got a heckuva nice man shack up there.



Don't throw me dat briar patch....

That's a man castle for yuns.. Just need a bigger fridge.!!!!

When flossy throws me in the dog house... I run to it!


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs ..... Sure do miss 5 points area.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on a nice, but cool Wednesday in the  Bluegrass.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Richard Tardits was DGD, his nickname was "Le Sack".


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS....... spam samich for lunch!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


>



Why are there rabbits and ducks with those pretty birdogs Martin?


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Why are there rabbits and ducks with those pretty birdogs Martin?



The ducks came before the dogs were let out of the box, then when they did come out, I missed 2 pointed WC but hit a jumped rabbit.  Figured since they did their job, and I didnt do mine, they could be in the picture.  The orange/white one did bring the rabbit back to hand, she loves retrieving those.

I happened to have brought some after hunt beer that morning, picked the right one too..


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> The ducks came before the dogs were let out of the box, then when they did come out, I missed 2 pointed WC but hit a jumped rabbit.  Figured since they did their job, and I didnt do mine, they could be in the picture.  The orange/white one did bring the rabbit back to hand, she loves retrieving those.
> 
> I happened to have brought some after hunt beer that morning, picked the right one too..



We call them meat Dogs. I have always loved setters. My dad used to raise Llewellins.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs down in Dacula Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Tuscaloosa the Bama fans are now like Liberal's,,,, Entitled................................


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> We call them meat Dogs. I have always loved setters. My dad used to raise Llewellins.



I think my next brace might be setters.  I like those Llewellins a lot.  The britts are easier to deal with in the city.  I'm taking after my grandfather in France who always hunted feather and fur with his dogs with setters, griffons, and brittanys.  I don't encourage mine to run rabbits but I will let them retrieve it if I jump one and shoot it.


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> I think my next brace might be setters.  I like those Llewellins a lot.  The britts are easier to deal with in the city.  I'm taking after my grandfather in France who always hunted feather and fur with his dogs with setters, griffons, and brittanys.  I don't encourage mine to run rabbits but I will let them retrieve it if I jump one and shoot it.



Up until the Quail all but dissappeared up here, around 15 years ago, I always had a Brit. All I have now is a Liver and white pointer who is getting old, but is still a good pointing dog and a top notch retriver.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Up until the Quail all but dissappeared up here, around 15 years ago, I always had a Brit. All I have now is a Liver and white pointer who is getting old, but is still a good pointing dog and a top notch retriver.



Odell?


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Up until the Quail all but dissappeared up here, around 15 years ago, I always had a Brit. All I have now is a Liver and white pointer who is getting old, but is still a good pointing dog and a top notch retriver.



If you got a spot to put me on some grouse, I'll bring the beer, cigars, and dogs next year.  I like pointers too, I like all the good breeds.


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> If you got a spot to put me on some grouse, I'll bring the beer, cigars, and dogs next year.  I like pointers too, I like all the good breeds.



You have to go further north of here to find Grouse. Even in places that have them, the population is way down.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> You have to go further north of here to find Grouse. Even in places that have them, the population is way down.



Seems to be the same everywhere, not enough logging to give them some young growth to hold in.


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> Seems to be the same everywhere, not enough logging to give them some young growth to hold in.



In this area it is the opposite. At least for Quail habitat. All the hardwood is being cleared to create row crop land. With this kinda land bringing upward of $7000 an acre, the woods and fence row are fast dissapearing. 5 years ago there were  a dozen good long and thick fence rows that I could hunt adjacent to my Home. Now they are all gone. Habitat gone, Quail gone.


----------



## riprap

If you go quail hunting in Alabama you will have immediate fantastic results. The biggest quail in the country. NC type birds. The sky is dark with them around t-town. Bird hunting in Ga is just a waste of time.


----------



## Nitram4891

riprap said:


> If you go quail hunting in Alabama you will have immediate fantastic results. The biggest quail in the country. NC type birds. The sky is dark with them around t-town. Bird hunting in Ga is just a waste of time.



Got a lead? I'll bring the beer, cigars, dogs, and bourbon for some wild quail... 

I'm not bringing bourbon to KY, seems like that just wouldn't be right...


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> In this area it is the opposite. At least for Quail habitat. All the hardwood is being cleared to create row crop land. With this kinda land bringing upward of $7000 an acre, the woods and fence row are fast dissapearing. 5 years ago there were  a dozen good long and thick fence rows that I could hunt adjacent to my Home. Now they are all gone. Habitat gone, Quail gone.



I was talking grouse only, not leaving any grown up field edges and fence rows sure is killing the quail everywhere.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs and welcome to the Upland Game Bird forum.


----------



## KyDawg

How is the snipe hunting down there this year?


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs and welcome to the Upland Game Bird forum.


----------



## brownceluse

Where the heck is Quack at he avoiding us or something? Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Maybe he got lost in the MON.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> How is the snipe hunting down there this year?



We killed one snipe duck hunting, the woodcock has been great though which is enough of a reason to keep these dogs fed.


----------



## Nitram4891

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs and welcome to the Upland Game Bird forum.



This is the sports forum driveler ain't it... Pan seared mallard breast in bacon tonight to a nice medium rare with some bbq chipotle strawberry sauce.


----------



## KyDawg

Nitram4891 said:


> This is the sports forum driveler ain't it... Pan seared mallard breast in bacon tonight to a nice medium rare with some bbq chipotle strawberry sauce.



Gots to have a good wine with that. No Martin Boones farm dont count.


----------



## Bitteroot

Grouse....?   Ain't nuthin like a 5 lbs quail on a platter!!!  Need to go see me BIL and scare a mess of them up!


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> Grouse....?   Ain't nuthin like a 5 lbs quail on a platter!!!  Need to go see me BIL and scare a mess of them up!



Takes a lot of Quail to make 5 lbs Bitter. I plan to get several pounds of them down in Moultrie in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Bitteroot

Ain't talkin bout quail.   Killed some fine grouse up around Ellijay way.  Need to go back and get some more!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Ellijay Georgia. Got some distant kin up that way.


----------



## Bitteroot

Me too..... Well in laws and outlaws.   Good folks up there.


----------



## Bitteroot

Kilt a passel of lug drummers up there ....


----------



## Bitteroot

When I was a yonker... It was common to flush 15-20 birds a morning.  Not that good any more but there are still some good grouse huntin up that way.  Old log cuts and homesteads are the best.


----------



## KyDawg

Gettin late and another morning of busting Ice tomorrow. So Go Dawgs Down on Sundown Plantation in the SOWEGA.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Gettin late and another morning of busting Ice tomorrow. So Go Dawgs Down on Sundown Plantation in the SOWEGA.



They might be busting ice down there in the morning to Charlie...


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs.......


----------



## Matthew6

Good morning Roll Tide to all.


----------



## KyDawg

Good morning and Go Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper

Mornin all..... GO DAWGS


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Good morning Roll Tide to all.



Down Hill


----------



## Bitteroot

Go Dawgs in NW GA Ice storm.....


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs. The ice gonna roll in here tonight Bitter.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Down Hill



Into a mailbox.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Into a mailbox.



Made of concrete and iron


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS   waiting on the storm......


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Sugar Valley Ga!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs where it is warmer than here.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Made of concrete and iron



In a prius.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs where it is warmer than here.



Sittin' around in shorts at about 55 outside..


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> In a prius.



With an Obama bumper sticker on it.


----------



## Matthew6

Muddyfoots said:


> Sittin' around in shorts at about 55 outside..



My ice is freezing back to thin. Roll Tide to all from north ga.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Matthew6 said:


> My ice is freezing back to thin. Roll Tide to all from north ga.



You fill that oxygen tank?

Seriously, it's 55 here. Wish it were colder.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs just took the kids down to the river swiming. It's 70 here at the house and cloudy


----------



## KyDawg

It is so cold here that the fog froze this morning and scraped the paint off of my truck.


----------



## brownceluse

Thats purty cold Charlie


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Thats purty cold Charlie



It is bad, I wish I was in Moultrie.


----------



## Bitteroot

Look out boys the mountain oysters are chilly! 50/50 on a slobber knocker up here!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Tyrone Ga


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs in Snellville Ga.


----------



## Matthew6

Charlie you need to go out to the pasture and shoot that deer tonite.


----------



## KyDawg

I done told you it is too cold to clean a deer at night up here 6. He would be frozen solid and you could not gut him.


----------



## KyDawg

I might sneak Odell past mama and let him sleep under the bed tonight.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs for all the Odells stuck out in the cold!


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> I might sneak Odell past mama and let him sleep under the bed tonight.


Odell is a cool name for a dog. I knew a Filipino guy once named Odell. Man could filet a fish.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Odell is a cool name for a dog. I knew a Filipino guy once named Odell. Man could filet a fish.



Mine is named after a great defensive player from UGA, who  went pro, got in trouble a lot and stayed on probation until he messed up one too many times. Mt wife keeps my dog on permanent probation so I thought the name was appropriate.


----------



## brownceluse

My wife decided to turn my dog against me. She didnt want him, but now she wants to put a parka on him to go outside to the bathroom when it's cold. He just looks at me...... He know's I know.


----------



## KyDawg

My wife makes me go out side to use the bathroom too Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> My wife makes me go out side to use the bathroom too Jeff.



They think we don't like but they just don't know.


----------



## Bitteroot

My wife like me to go outside too.... But she hates it when I kill the hostas.....


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> My wife like me to go outside too.... But she hates it when I kill the hostas.....



You know there is something wrong with you dont you.


----------



## KyDawg

Go to go, my wife said all brain surgeons should be in bed by now.


----------



## Bitteroot

Yes.  Yes I do.   But I'm more fun than a barrel of midgets at a Chinese fire drill....


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Just finished up some Cajun boiled peanuts, and going to warm up so venison chili, gonna light it up out here in the MON !!!


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS...... No ice yet.......


----------



## Matthew6

Happy Friday morning roll tide to all.


----------



## brownceluse

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just finished up some Cajun boiled peanuts, and going to warm up so venison chili, gonna light it up out here in the MON !!!



Lets do lunch tomorrow.....


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just finished up some Cajun boiled peanuts, and going to warm up so venison chili, gonna light it up out here in the MON !!!



You gonna mess around and make me come down there if you keep talking like that.


----------



## John Cooper

Well the ice missed us....... Charlie how the cow doing?


----------



## KyDawg

Headed that way now to check on them. Taking a smoke iron with me, might see a squrirrel or a coyote or something to shoot. I should have been gone way before now, but not wanting to fight the ice.


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs, with a new 410 pistol. Kicks kinda bad though with 000 buck in it.


----------



## rhbama3

KyDawg said:


> Headed that way now to check on them. Taking a smoke iron with me, might see a squrirrel or a coyote or something to shoot. I should have been gone way before now, but not wanting to fight the ice.





KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, with a new 410 pistol. Kicks kinda bad though with 000 buck in it.



squirrel hunting with a 410 pistol loaded with buckshot? Just how big are them Kentucky tree rats?


----------



## KyDawg

rhbama3 said:


> squirrel hunting with a 410 pistol loaded with buckshot? Just how big are them Kentucky tree rats?



They are red squirells not quite as big as a fox squirrel, but they sho nuff tough.


----------



## John Cooper

410 pistol!!!!! Man ....lol

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

John Cooper said:


> 410 pistol!!!!! Man ....lol
> 
> Go Dawgs



I been wanting one, but dont know what I will do with it.


----------



## Bitteroot

Don't make me come in here...... Howdy Dawg lovers!


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> Don't make me come in here...... Howdy Dawg lovers!



What's going on in the the northern end of The State Bitter?


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack

brownceluse said:


> Lets do lunch tomorrow.....






You coming down to the MON ???  I get off work in the morning, probably will sleep til noon, give me a shout on my home # 'cause we get limited cell coverage out here in the MON . . .


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs on the south slope of Mt. Eagle.


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> You coming down to the MON ???  I get off work in the morning, probably will sleep til noon, give me a shout on my home # 'cause we get limited cell coverage out here in the MON . . .



Wish I could do some dirt road hunting.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> Wish I could do some dirt road hunting.






You mean there's another kind ???


----------



## Bitteroot

KyDawg said:


> What's going on in the the northern end of The State Bitter?



I'm a feared I'm gonna have to take a ride ore da mountain.......


----------



## Muddyfoots

Hooked On Quack said:


> You mean there's another kind ???



No..



Bitteroot said:


> I'm a feared I'm gonna have to take a ride ore da mountain.......



Gonna be broke up..


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> I'm a feared I'm gonna have to take a ride ore da mountain.......



Beer runs will get you in trouble.


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> You mean there's another kind ???



When you live up here it is gravel road hunting and you cant sneak up on much on that gravel.


----------



## Muddyfoots

Y'all get it back on topic. If there was one.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Y'all get it back on topic. If there was one.



What was the topic?


----------



## KyDawg

Brown gives us a little leeway on this thread Muddy, so if you have an issue take it up with him.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Brown gives us a little leeway on this thread Muddy, so if you have an issue take it up with him.



Charlie, why do you only answer me when you are in trouble?


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> Charlie, why do you only answer me when you are in trouble?



Because ever time I answer you I get into trouble.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Because ever time I answer you I get into trouble.



Trouble follows trouble. 

Is that double trouble?


----------



## KyDawg

I am from Moultrie Ga. and I taught Ray Goff everything he knew about coaching football.


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> I am from Moultrie Ga. and I taught Ray Goff everything he knew about coaching football.



If I didn't like ya, I'd ban ya. Kick Ray in the tail next time you see him.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> If I didn't like ya, I'd ban ya. Kick Ray in the tail next time you see him.



Probably see him in about 2 weeks he used to live right down the street from me. I will tell him you said Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg

Muddy can you cite Jeff for inactivity on his own thread?


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> Probably see him in about 2 weeks he used to live right down the street from me. I will tell him you said Go Dawgs.



Swing by here with the bacon.


----------



## KyDawg

I can do that if you can meet me close to I 75.


----------



## Bitteroot

KyDawg said:


> Beer runs will get you in trouble.



Don't need beer... Got plenty of that.... Just need some air since the hostas are already dead.....


----------



## Bitteroot

Bacon?    There's bacon?


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> Bacon?    There's bacon?



I always have several slabs of smoked bacon hanging around.


----------



## Bitteroot

We gotta talk


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> We gotta talk



Bitter you know that the Dr's say that we should not eat Bacon or drink beer.


----------



## Bitteroot

I remember old man Floyd down the road .... When the doc told him he had to give up beer and bacon...... He told him " I'm 83 years old.... Why in the world would I give either one up now"?


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> I remember old man Floyd down the road .... When the doc told him he had to give up beer and bacon...... He told him " I'm 83 years old.... Why in the world would I give either one up now"?



He more than likely outlived the Doctor.


----------



## Bitteroot

Yep!!!  Perxackly!


I see you down there Matt.....


----------



## KyDawg

6 is lurking and about to get banded.


----------



## Matthew6

Give me the bacon Charlie. Bitterroot dont need it.


----------



## Matthew6

Bacon is good for bammers. Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> Give me the bacon Charlie. Bitterroot dont need it.



I dont think coach Saban would aprrove of you eating greasy food 6.


----------



## Bitteroot

Matthew6 said:


> Give me the bacon Charlie. Bitterroot dont need it.



Need is a Marxist concept......I WANT it!


----------



## Matthew6

Bitterroot, did you find out if your son got in north ga yet?


----------



## KyDawg

I willl be rolling down I 75 in about 2 weeks, I an bringing sausage, country ham, and bacon. Got to meet me on Interstate to get it though.


----------



## Bitteroot

Matthew6 said:


> Bitterroot, did you find out if your son got in north ga yet?



Not yet.... It will prolly be mid to late Feb before we know.. But thank you so much for asking!!!!!!


----------



## Bitteroot

KyDawg said:


> I willl be rolling down I 75 in about 2 weeks, I an bringing sausage, country ham, and bacon. Got to meet me on Interstate to get it though.



All in just let me know!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

KyDawg said:


> I willl be rolling down I 75 in about 2 weeks, I an bringing sausage, country ham, and bacon. Got to meet me on Interstate to get it though.





I'm not within 60 miles of an interstate . . .


----------



## Matthew6

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm not within 60 miles of an interstate . . .



You really are in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Matthew6 said:


> You really are in the middle of nowhere.






Been trying to tell ya,   backatcha . . .


----------



## Bitteroot

Go Dawgs in da early morn.....


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs on a Saturday work day........


----------



## Matthew6

Roll Tide.


----------



## KyDawg

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm not within 60 miles of an interstate . . .



Didn't know that was possible any more.


----------



## riprap

KyDawg said:


> Didn't know that was possible any more.



Im going to have to look that up. Sounds like a bama fans numbers. There is I-20, 1-16 and I-95.


----------



## KyDawg

riprap said:


> Im going to have to look that up. Sounds like a bama fans numbers. There is I-20, 1-16 and I-95.



I believe there is an interstate in the MON, it just not been paved yet.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs ...... still ridin the clock...... lol


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs donw in Cuthbert Ga.


----------



## Matthew6

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs on a Saturday work day........


im workin too. Roll Tide.


----------



## John Cooper

Go DAWGS in Kimbal TN.


----------



## John Cooper

Matthew6 said:


> im workin too. Roll Tide.



I am Salary........


----------



## Matthew6

It's warmed up to 37 in adairville. Go shoot that deer Charlie. Use that new .410 pistol with 000 buckshot.


----------



## Matthew6

John Cooper said:


> I am Salary........



   hope it's over soon.


----------



## KyDawg

Matthew6 said:


> It's warmed up to 37 in adairville. Go shoot that deer Charlie. Use that new .410 pistol with 000 buckshot.



The Judge kicks to bad with that buckshot in it.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> The Judge kicks to bad with that buckshot in it.



Sounds like the perfect weapon from the passenger seat of a truck. On a dirt road at night in the MON.


----------



## Bitteroot

Need a Greener or a Stagecoach fer da truck seat....

So you can at least get the muzzle past yer passengers...


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> Need a Greener or a Stagecoach fer da truck seat....
> 
> Dang Bitter, them things will clean out a whole herd of wildlife.


----------



## KyDawg

Read that the big OT John Theus had surgery on his foot and will miss at least some of spring practice. We need him at full strength next season.


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs Down in Doerun Georgia.


----------



## Bitteroot

KyDawg said:


> Read that the big OT John Theus had surgery on his foot and will miss at least some of spring practice. We need him at full strength next season.



One shot shopping...


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> One shot shopping...



Get everything you need right here.


----------



## KyDawg

I hope Jeff shows up pretty soon. Not much meat left on this bone.


----------



## Bitteroot

I wish I wuz in the mountains.   Oh wait I is

GoDawgs in da mountains.....


----------



## Matthew6

Happy roll tide Sunday to all.


----------



## Bitteroot

Roll Dawgs....


----------



## John Cooper

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs! Where is Brown?


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs! Where is Brown?



Probably at Waffle House.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Headed to the Plantation to visit with the lil fella in my avatar !!


----------



## Bitteroot

Just convert quack your tech buddies will understand they want to also.... Blaze a trail for others to follow..... Lead them away from a life of anguish and despair.....


----------



## KyDawg

Bitteroot said:


> I wish I wuz in the mountains.   Oh wait I is
> 
> GoDawgs in da mountains.....



I drive silly when I come through the mountains.


----------



## Matthew6

Bitteroot said:


> Just convert quack your tech buddies will understand they want to also.... Blaze a trail for others to follow..... Lead them away from a life of anguish and despair.....


We are recruiting him for bama.


----------



## Bitteroot

Carson Newman would be step up from GT....


----------



## KyDawg

This thread is missing Brown. Where  you at Jeff?


----------



## Muddyfoots

KyDawg said:


> This thread is missing Brown. Where  you at Jeff?



I kicked him out..


----------



## KyDawg

Muddyfoots said:


> I kicked him out..



Well if that dont beat all! I hope you got Matthew while you were at it.


----------



## Matthew6

KyDawg said:


> Well if that dont beat all! I hope you got Matthew while you were at it.



 stop the hate.


----------



## Matthew6

Muddyfoots said:


> I kicked him out..


----------



## KyDawg

Watch it 6, you know the warmer it gets the thinner the ice.


----------



## KyDawg

Hey Muddy can we get an extention until we locate Brown?


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs fellars I had to get to the country before I had a breakdown! Cant wait till the kids graduate so I can move back to the mon!


----------



## KyDawg

Go Dawgs back from the MON.


----------



## brownceluse

Charlie I figured this thread would have been history by now! Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky!


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> Charlie I figured this thread would have been history by now! Go Dawgs in Adairville Ky!



It has been tough, but Bitter, Rip and a certain Mod help keep it going. Well Matthew threw in a Roll Tide or 2 but we tried to ignore him.


----------



## brownceluse

I heard a rumor in the mon this weekend that nick saban has been seen numerous times hanging around a truck stop bathroom.


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> It has been tough, but Bitter, Rip and a certain Mod help keep it going. Well Matthew threw in a Roll Tide or 2 but we tried to ignore him.



I seen where that Bamer was hoping I got axed.....


----------



## KyDawg

brownceluse said:


> I heard a rumor in the mon this weekend that nick saban has been seen numerous times hanging around a truck stop bathroom.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Dawgs in Gibson Ga


----------



## brownceluse

Time for a new thread Charlie! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

I think Muddy is sleeping, so we can probably carry on all night on this one.


----------



## brownceluse

I went ahead and started a new one but I'll let the law around here lock this one! Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse

Thats right Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg

Whatever happen to that roll tide forever thread?


----------



## brownceluse

KyDawg said:


> Whatever happen to that roll tide forever thread?



Them chumps cant keep it going.......


----------



## Unicoidawg

And another one down...... GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------

